# Labor Watch!--MY UPDATE, hes here!!! pictures page 50-51. birth story somewhere befor



## Amsan

Phone finally let me make a new thread.

Came to l&d for peace of mind, probably not in labor but def lost my plug, and had a bloody show. No contractions, but pretty painful cramps and back cramps that are starting to get worse/turn into contractions. 

Waited an hour in the waiting room before I got a room. Now hooked up and waiting to be seen. 

Apparently 15 babies delivered so far today. 

Praying mine will be among them!! But he's probably teasing mom again.


----------



## craftymama

Its a good night for a baby! :happydance: good luck again!


----------



## Glitter_berry

Woohoo!! 

I just sent my husband a photo of my plug / bloody show. Poor thing it's lunch time here. 

Hope something happens for you tonight. 

I want my baby to wait a few more days. Lol


----------



## Amsan

Well that happened faster than I thought. Just got checked. Probably early labor but since my contractions aren't strong/consistent, I'm going home. Still only dilated to a 1. 80% effaced. Blah.


----------



## craftymama

Aw :( go home and get some rest in case they do pickup and get strong. Sorry hon.


----------



## Amsan

That's alright.. I had a feeling it wasn't the real deal.. baby just isn't done teasing mom.


----------



## steph.

That happened to me last time. At the last minute they said I should stay because my temperature was a little bit up...well she was out 3 hours later! If i had gone home she would probably have been born in the car. 

I'm sure your little man will be on his way soon. Get some rest, and keep us updated!


----------



## meli1981

Sorry:-( baby just was to bake abit longer


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Go home and have a shower, maybe that can help progress something for you. October 4th sounds like a good birthday :)


----------



## Amsan

I'm still super uncomfortable :( gonna try and sleep and maybe try working tomorrow. Hopefully staying active will give me some contractions


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Maybe try some tylenol and/or benadryl tonight? Tomorrow you can start the stair climbing and heavy lifting lol


----------



## jocelynmarie

Ohhhh... 80% effaced is good though! Dilating doesn't take as long as effacing does in my experience, shouldn't be long now mommy!


----------



## wavescrash

I say do some squats and try to help lower the baby down to put more pressure on your cervix and help it out :) I think those definitely helped me during early labor with my last two.

Good luck!


----------



## nullaby

All a step in the right direction, yayyy


----------



## Louppey

Ohhh I hope this is it for you :)


----------



## Wilsey

I hope it's soon - best of luck :)


----------



## Mummy Bean

Tomorrow is the most common birthday...(40 weeks from xmas!!) 

Hope things speed up for u. X


----------



## Amsan

I'm pretty ok with waiting a few days now after seeing how crazy the hospital was!! 

I'm still pretty uncomfortable today. Gonna go to work for a bit and then ill be trying some squats when I get home!! 

And, for the first time in idk how long, I only got up once to pee last night!!


----------



## craftymama

Yep its true that laboring at home is much more comfortable than the hospital. They make you do a lot of laying around sometimes and truly it just makes things worse. I need to walk and move, sit on a ball or something. I got impatient and over excited when labor started and ended ip there 12 hours before baby even came. This time I'm not going until I'm in tears.


----------



## MrsH1980

Fx for you sweetie!!!


----------



## iluvmyfamily

This all sounds great. When I was checked at 35 weeks I was told I was closed but my cervix was soft. The doctor told me I could start to dilate/efface within a few days. At 38 weeks on the dot I lost my plug with pink blood and had period cramps. I could pretty much bet I was beginning to dilate for the simple fact I had blood. When your cervix changes, you bleed. I went from 1cm at 38 weeks till 7 cm at 39 weeks on the dot. I know this is your first but things can still move pretty quickly. Keep active as much as you possibly can. When the contractions begin you'll know. For me, it was all day/night and into the morning of the day I had her. I bled even more and the contractions were still pretty irregular but they were doing something! Even when the doctor came in she would say "oh you're contracting beautifully", I'd look at the machine and I'm like "am I really? They feel more like pressure". Keep an eye on the pain and the bleeding. I say a few more days and you'll have your baby :)


----------



## Amsan

Thanks everyone. I sure hope so.... I'm having a horrible day already! I'm tired and grouchy and all technology isn't working and I was late to work this morning because some dickwad in a delivery semi parked behind my car at a gas station while he delivered his order. The girl I'm training keeps bitching about "how cold" the office is. Bitch not only am I pregnant, but I am sick. I'm not going to sit here and fucking sweat when you have a long sleeve shirt on, a sweater and a jacket available. Suck it the fuck up. :growlmad:


----------



## NewAtThis13

Yay, I hope this is it for you! Well within the next few days anyway! :) Keep active, ball bouncing, squats, walk some...it will all help it along!


----------



## ChickenMommy

:hugs: Im so excited for you!!!!!! squat that baby out!! ;)


----------



## Amsan

Thanks ladies. Still losing some mucous plug I think. This shit is gross! 

And FFS! I posted something yesterday about how I was at the hospital and how everyone and their sisters are having babies right now. Well I ended up posting that I was going back home and no baby tonight. I'm seriously so f'ing sick of people telling me "He will come when he's ready!" OBVIOUSLY NO SHIT! If he was ready, he would be here. My apologies for being excited at the possibility of being able to hold and see my son finally, and my apologies for being disappointed that it won't be tonight! Someone else said how I "need to enjoy this time alone". Um, I've had 24 years of being alone. 3 years of heartache with the loss of two babies. I've had enough "alone" time. I'm ready for mommy time. 

:growlmad:

It just sucks that I can't update the people who care, without having to listen to fucking people tell me stupid shit that I already know. Or make me feel bad for wanting my son to be here. 
I seriously need to take my cranky ass back to bed. :growlmad: :cry:


----------



## craftymama

:hugs: People need to think before they speak. It's so easy to say "he'll come when he's ready" when you're not the one carrying him and waiting so desperately for his arrival. I feel the same, and it's my 3rd baby, I KNOW babies have their own agenda. Doesn't make it any easier knowing that. I'm with you in the cranky boat. All day yesterday I was horribly crabby, today I feel even worse. I feel like clawing someone's head off. Had an awful morning with my daughter trying to get her off to school, and already yelled at DH twice today(and he's been at work since 6 am.:blush:) I am just super irritable. I think it's the hormones, they're making us crazy pregnant ladies!!! I hope little guy kicks it in gear and makes his way sometime in the next few days for you!


----------



## Amsan

craftymama said:


> :hugs: People need to think before they speak. It's so easy to say "he'll come when he's ready" when you're not the one carrying him and waiting so desperately for his arrival. I feel the same, and it's my 3rd baby, I KNOW babies have their own agenda. Doesn't make it any easier knowing that. I'm with you in the cranky boat. All day yesterday I was horribly crabby, today I feel even worse. I feel like clawing someone's head off. Had an awful morning with my daughter trying to get her off to school, and already yelled at DH twice today(and he's been at work since 6 am.:blush:) I am just super irritable. I think it's the hormones, they're making us crazy pregnant ladies!!! I hope little guy kicks it in gear and makes his way sometime in the next few days for you!

I hope the same for the both of us! Thank goodness it's the weekend.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

.I am letting nobody know when i'm going in, except my husband... And i'm only letting dh know because he'll have to get Sheldon lol.

My mil AND fil barged into my room last time when I was strapped to the monitor, naked from the waist down (covered with a sheet thank fuck). My mil says 'Oh hun, you have roadmap stretchmarks like me!' Then they paced outside the halls for 9 or 10 hours until I had my emcs. Then she got to hold my son before me, and that still bothers me to this day.


----------



## Amsan

sheldonsmommy said:


> .I am letting nobody know when i'm going in, except my husband... And i'm only letting dh know because he'll have to get Sheldon lol.
> 
> My mil AND fil barged into my room last time when I was strapped to the monitor, naked from the waist down (covered with a sheet thank fuck). My mil says 'Oh hun, you have roadmap stretchmarks like me!' Then they paced outside the halls for 9 or 10 hours until I had my emcs. Then she got to hold my son before me, and that still bothers me to this day.

Oh I would have killed someone!!!! The first thing I'm telling my nurses when I go in is that I will be the first one to hold my baby, NO ONE ELSE!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Ooh Amsan, stalking! baby will be here when hes ready :haha: (only joking with you) haha!! I can imagine how annoying that is!! 

Hope its not long for you, fX for stronger comtractions and you get to meet your boy soon!!

Eeeek you're nearly a mummy xx


----------



## Amsan

I have a strange feeling he's gonna hold out for a couple more weeks :-(


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Amsan said:


> I have a strange feeling he's gonna hold out for a couple more weeks :-(

Think positive! He may just surprise you ;) Try starjumps haha :thumbup:


----------



## Amsan

I'm trying to find one of my friends with a lifted truck to go through some mud holes and see if that won't kick start some contractions lol! 

All I know is that this shit hurts! And its frustrating to know it's not even doing anything :(


----------



## IsabellaJayne

80% effaced is not bad at at all hun, and definitely progress! The more uncomfortable you become, the closer you are :D! 

Chin up xx


----------



## Amsan

Thanks! I have an appointment Monday. The doctor said we could DISCUSS induction options if my cervix/everything else is favorable and already progressing. If I'm still at a 1 though, he's not going to offer it. And I wouldn't take it. I don't know if I would take it anyway but at this point it's seeming very tempting! Even if we did schedule an induction, I would probably ask for him to wait until 40 weeks..


----------



## Wilsey

A lot can happen in a few days!


----------



## craftymama

With any luck, you won't even be attending your Monday appointment :)


----------



## Amsan

Wilsey said:


> A lot can happen in a few days!

This is true!!! I'd love for him to come on his own!! 



craftymama said:


> With any luck, you won't even be attending your Monday appointment :)

I sure hope not!! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mummy Bean

have you tried Evening Primrose - that meant to help you dilate if you put it up there. 

We just went for a swift drive round the estate as it has huge speed bumps - don't think it done the car much good...but deff feeling crampy.

As others said a lot can happen in short period of time - so don't give up hope.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Well, being effaced is more important than being dilated. Once you efface labor can hit you out of nowhere. So you being 80% effaced is a great thing!


----------



## lovecats

Hi!I am due on the 14th and have been experiencing similar to you.The other day I was having regular contractions for a couple of hours and they were pretty strong ones too.Still here waiting today!I am moving house on the 19th and was hoping he would either come early or a couple of weeks after my due date....the way it stands at the moment is that i'm worrying he'll come on the day we move and totally throw a spanner in the works.:dohh:


----------



## Hb.x

Good luck, I hope you get to meet your baby soon!! :flower: x


----------



## ClairAye

Fingers crossed your little man doesn't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## Amsan

My mom was a week late with me, and my son has proven over and over he will not do anything he doesn't want to lol. I have a feeling we are gonna go over due but.thank you ladies!!


----------



## jodiex

Amsan said:


> My mom was a week late with me, and my son has proven over and over he will not do anything he doesn't want to lol. I have a feeling we are gonna go over due but.thank you ladies!!

Ive come to the.conclusion that im going over aswell. :(.


----------



## Amsan

Might as well come to terms with it :(


----------



## drudai

Believe me, Amsan, I was in the same boat as you at 37/38 weeks. You hope that you'll be one of the ladies to go early, but by 39 weeks my brain had come to term with that it simply wasn't in the cards. It is now my due date and although I'm bummed that I might have to be induced, I am also more relaxed and content just knowing I made it here: to 40 weeks. :flower: 

The practice labor is agonizing though. :( But keep your chin up, because it'll all be okay.


----------



## Amsan

I'm getting more and more scared for labor too. As much as I want him here I am terrified to go through the process lol. Ugggh.


----------



## drudai

Ahahaha, that's something for me too! Everytime the backpain and cramps are getting intense, I'm like, OH GOD how am I supposed to go through actual labor if I'm in this much pain now?!


----------



## Amsan

Right!!! Exactly! And then I actually IMAGINE pushing this 7ish lb baby out and it just terrified the shit out of me lol.


----------



## drudai

Its funny though, at the same time, i am so mentally prepared for it. I think the false labor just makes me more mad than anything.


----------



## craftymama

I'm with you..I feel like I'm going to go over.. Tomorrow is the most pregnant I've ever been! My daughter came at 38+3. I have spent so much time on the ball the last few days...anytime I sit it's on the ball. It's causing a lot of cramping and but I've not had much for contractions. I'm just hoping the cramping is doing some thinning out! I have a loooong ways to go to get thinned. You've got most of the work out of the way being so thinned out at least! That's the hard part(except for you know, the pushing out of a watermelon :haha:) Soon. It can't possibly go for more than another 2 weeks...


----------



## Amsan

My child would go that far over just to spite me :haha: I've not had the contractions really either. Also just cramping :(


----------



## sweetpea417

In my last experience, my contractions were like period cramps. Don't discount them yet! I think it feels a little different for everyone. I have also heard those types of cramps are a way for you to dilate so maybe it's doing some of that! I had some bad cramps last night and was getting all excited lol and then nothing..


----------



## Amsan

Such onry babies!!! Lol. I've had this random burning sensation at the top.of my bump all day too now???


----------



## Cccbb61013

With my last baby I lost the plug, bloody show, etc. the day before induction. The contractions were non-mistakable. Even though it was my first, I knew exactly what they were. They started in the morning (right before my grandmother's funeral....awesome) but fizzled out in the evening. The next day when I was induced, the contractions felt like period cramps for hours & progressively got worse. I'm so confused. I've been cramping for a week & have had some what felt like painful Braxton hicks. The last two mornings I actually felt like I was about to get my period with a dull back ache & cramping (don't miss that at all!). I had a back ache for hours last night. Nothing too painful, just dull. But I had my 38 week check yesterday & I'm 1/2 cm, high & thick. So wtf? It's so confusing & this is my second! Hang in there girl, he'll be here before you know it.


----------



## Amsan

It really is confusing!!! Grrr.


----------



## Wilsey

Ouch! Just bent over (from sitting position) to check my sons nappy and had some awful pains. Can't do damage to her from bending...can I?


----------



## iluvmyfamily

No don't worry. Bending over won't hurt your baby :) I've had that pain before too.


----------



## Wilsey

iluvmyfamily said:


> No don't worry. Bending over won't hurt your baby :) I've had that pain before too.

Phew! Thanks! I feel fine now but it felt really wrong at the time! Thankfully his nappy didn't need to be changed ;)


----------



## MrsH1980

Yep, I feel the same Hun - have now come to terms with going over and possible induction if it comes to it (I have been given an induction date of 2 weeks today 19th oct). 

Trying not to worry about the size of the baby (although midwife said last week it was round the 8lb mark already :shock:) and trying to focus on keeping active and not expecting every twinge to be the start of something.

The next week/two weeks are going to draaaaaag


----------



## Wilsey

I'm trying not to stress about the size of the baby either! Just had a growth scan at 38w2d and she's estimated at 3.5kgs (7lbs 7oz) already. Trying to take it with a grain of salt.

I also think I'll go overdue. I was overdue by a week with my son. Except this time they will only let me go a few days overdue before doing another section, so I'm not feeling uber positive about getting my VBAC :( but oh well, I just keep telling myself as long as baby is healthy, that's all that matters!! :)


----------



## mdjoy

If it wasnt for low fluids and having to be induced, i really think she would of went over..they had a hard time getting me to dilate while being induced.. plus i notice she id very needy with havng to be close to me..cant put her down for five minutes! really think she wasnt ready to come out


----------



## Amsan

mdjoy said:


> If it wasnt for low fluids and having to be induced, i really think she would of went over..they had a hard time getting me to dilate while being induced.. plus i notice she id very needy with havng to be close to me..cant put her down for five minutes! really think she wasnt ready to come out

Awwwww I didn't know you had your baby!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Amsan

Wilsey said:


> I'm trying not to stress about the size of the baby either! Just had a growth scan at 38w2d and she's estimated at 3.5kgs (7lbs 7oz) already. Trying to take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> I also think I'll go overdue. I was overdue by a week with my son. Except this time they will only let me go a few days overdue before doing another section, so I'm not feeling uber positive about getting my VBAC :( but oh well, I just keep telling myself as long as baby is healthy, that's all that matters!! :)

Absolutely but I so hope you get your vbac! My little guy was 6 lb 6 oz last week I think. He somehow slowed down in weight gain within a month (only grew two weeks in a months time) but those things can always be off he said. 


Pretty sure I just had my "clear out" too, so maybe that's what all my pains have been from. :wacko:


----------



## Perplexed

I hope it goes easier for you from now on, good luck!


----------



## Wilsey

Sounds like things are moving along - exciting!!! :D


----------



## Wilsey

I've had some cramping tonight. Semi regular but not getting any worse. Total bust!


----------



## Mummy Bean

How you feeling today Amsan? 

Any more progress Wilsey? 

I am so ready for this baby to turn up now - but 0 signs. meh


----------



## Amsan

I had some pains throughout the night but I'm pretty sure it was just gas. :(


----------



## drudai

Glad to see you're still with the land of preggers though!

I slept like a baby last night. Usually toss and turn from cramps and contractions. 

Lalalala, another day, another hour bouncing on my ball. 

Oh! I'm also making these puppies later: https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/labor-inducing-cookie-recipe Besides their labor inducing powers, they sounds delicious.


----------



## Amsan

I've actually gotten decent sleep the last 3 nights also! Normally up peeing 7 times a night. Only two or three the last few nights!!

My phone won't open it but I also decided to make chocolate chip cookies and peanut butter cookies today!


----------



## craftymama

Lol I made cookies Friday night until after 11pm. Over 10 dozen chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies. I'm getting very mild contractions this morning, going to go for a walk and hope something happens. They're currently easy to ignore, bring on the pain!


----------



## drudai

Well these are spicy and ginger is rumored to start labor!

Also, pffft. After so long I've become a master at going to the bathroom in almost a sleep walking trance. Hahaha.


----------



## sweetpea417

I made the labor inducing eggplant Parm last night! Delicious! And baby boy was jumping all over the place last night lol


----------



## Amsan

Good luck crafty!!! I'm bouncing on my ball, eating cookies and watching The Bears play! Lol. If they play like last week again I might go into labor. :growlmad:

I've.never tried the eggplant parm but I.hope it works for you!! 

Ginger makes me want to vom lol. I tried ginger ale when I had horrid ms and it made it worse! I hope they're good for you though!


----------



## Wilsey

Still getting them but they're not getting worse so it's nothing :( boooo!

Weird, I made a few batches of cookies the other day! Mmmm cookies ;)


----------



## Amsan

Ugh. The waiting game is horrible!!! 

I can't wait to eat cookie dough again too. Mmmm.


----------



## Wilsey

It does! Last time I went from nothing to in labour (no days or weeks of pre labour) so naively thought last night it was happening. Embarrassing. Text the midwife in case it turned into anything too :dohh:


----------



## Amsan

At least you didn't go in when you were just cramping like I did :haha: I swear if I get checked tomorrow and there haven't been ANY changes I'm literally going to have a break down lol


----------



## drudai

I wonder if going to a sperm bank and asking for a few (hundred) vials to turkey baste would be frowned upon. :haha:


----------



## Wilsey

drudai said:


> I wonder if going to a sperm bank and asking for a few (hundred) vials to turkey baste would be frowned upon. :haha:

Bahahaha!!!!! ;)


----------



## craftymama

drudai said:


> I wonder if going to a sperm bank and asking for a few (hundred) vials to turkey baste would be frowned upon. :haha:

:rofl: Too funny!

Not much luck here.. still super crampy but contractions have stopped again, never got painful. I did lose a good chunk of mucous again...no bloody show yet though. Bah. Going back home to make more cookies, watch football, and sulk....I am missing football for this?


----------



## drudai

I wanna make those cookies but I have to go out and get molasses. OH and I dtd, so I should be bouncing on my ball or walking or... anything productive at all. But instead I'm sitting my butt on the couch and eating chips with cheese.

Is this laziness why I still haven't popped?


----------



## Amsan

:rofl: @ the sperm bank. That's a good idea :rofl: 


I was wondering the same thing about laziness!!! I don't do aaaaanything. Ever. I wish I could dtd. I have had any since June :(


----------



## drudai

I don't think it's doing anything for me. :dohh: I'm desperate at this point though, tomorrow my midwife has me being hooked up for fetal monitoring, nonstress test, checking amniotic fluid and all that... I'm kinda peeved but hopefully can catch a glimpse of little man on the ultrasound if possible. If I could just pop tonight I would feel loads better, because after tomorrow she's going to schedule me an induction date.

:brat:


----------



## Wilsey

My false labour started while I was sitting on the couch (mucho slouching too) and snacking! 

Should I feel like having false labour is an indication I will go into labour soon? Or can it last weeks?


----------



## drudai

I had false labor at 37+6, and it went nooo where. I have been cramping on and off since, lots lots lots of BH, and back pain. TBH, nothing is sign of labor until you're well... in labor! Haha. I mean, waters breaking is a really good indicator, but even sometimes that isn't a for-sure thing! Isn't all this nuts?!


----------



## Wilsey

Yes! This is just totally different to my first! Stupid body :dohh:

Ohhh well, whatever is meant to happen will happen :)


----------



## Amsan

Yep I've had all the cramps for weeks too and its considered false labor from what I've read. I'm seriously so uncomfortable today. This back pain is killing me!!


----------



## drudai

Oh well, I'd rather have the back pain than the BH that aren't doing SQUAT. I welcome cramping but I'm not getting those either... :( Auuuugh.


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> Yep I've had all the cramps for weeks too and its considered false labor from what I've read. I'm seriously so uncomfortable today. This back pain is killing me!!

:( hate back pain! I've had back issues since 2006 but they were magically fixed after my son was born (must have been my spine going back into place) but now I have it again with this pregnancy and hoping it'll go away after. But it's not continuous aching like you're probably getting - that's so much worse! :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Are you off having your baby Amsan? Have a funny feeling you are ;)


----------



## Mummy Bean

ha some of us must be on here too much if we assume ppl having babies if they don't reply in a while hehe. :haha:

lets hope she is though. 

Hopefully it will be our turn soon.


----------



## drudai

I've got my fingers crossed too, but I think she's update us. ;)


----------



## craftymama

Lol well I sure hope she is! It would.give me hope that it can happen soon! I keep telling FTMs it can, but somehow I don't "feel" my own advice.... I told DH he's on notice that if this baby decides to be seriously overdue, he can forget deer hunting in November. Even if baby comes the first week of November, no way he gets to trample off into the woods and leave me alone with the kids.:haha:

I laugh...but inside it doesn't feel very funny. I truly think this baby is headed for an overdue date!:cry:


----------



## drudai

Overdue really isn't all that bad. Once you're past the dd and then one day goes by and you kind of just... Submit to your fate that he's never coming out! :rofl:


----------



## craftymama

drudai said:


> Overdue really isn't all that bad. Once you're past the dd and then one day goes by and you kind of just... Submit to your fate that he's never coming out! :rofl:

:haha: You my dear are taking it a LOT better than I will should I go over!


----------



## shaunasmommy

What time is your appointment, Amsan? Stalking to see pics of your ds!! :)


----------



## Wilsey

Mummy Bean said:


> ha some of us must be on here too much if we assume ppl having babies if they don't reply in a while hehe. :haha:
> 
> lets hope she is though.
> 
> Hopefully it will be our turn soon.

Yes, yes I am! Can't help it, I'm addicted...:blush:


----------



## Amsan

LOL sorry ladies my phone will only let me reply to threads I've already commented on and my laptop has been down so I haven't had a chance to get on the computer. 

Sadly, no baby yet! Not even the slightest contraction. I was feeling a little off last night so I had hoped maybe that would have been it buuuut nope :( 

My appointment is at 1 today so in about 4 and a half hours. I'm honestly expecting to go in and have him tell me there haven't been any changes lol. So I'm not even sure if he will offer me an induction and even if he does idk that ill take it. But it sounds very tempting. My mom has a race Saturday, an ultra marathon. So I'm praying I don't go into labor Saturday, and having a set date for delivery would be helpful because I HATE not having actual plans for anything in my life lol. But idk if I should wait until next week since she's running that ultra marathon, or plan it for this week or what. Shit idk.


----------



## MrsH1980

Yep, resigned that this Thursday (due date) will come and go without any drama - weirdly I now feel almost as if it might never happen (which, of course, is ridiculous LOL) not in a sad desperate way but in a sort of plodding through pregnancy kind of way :shrug:

Hope everyone else is feeling good and making progress :)


----------



## Wilsey

Ugh, damn! I wanted someone to go into labour to set off a chain reaction ;)

I hope your appointment goes well and you have made progress. No advice on an induction date sorry. If it was me, I'd probably just have it for the last day they would let me go overdue (here it's 10 days).

My end date is either going to be 40w, 40w+1 or 40w+4 (they won't do sections over the weekend so it would give me a few more days for my vbac). Hoping to find out at my appointment this week. Means baby will be here in less than two weeks either way - eeeeeeep ;)


----------



## Wilsey

P.S and totally TMI but I'm having the worst ever gas. Anyone else? I'm up on the computer right now because I did a couple of huge embarrassing farts in bed and knew there was more. Horrified my poor hubby had to witness them (fingers crossed he was soundly asleep).

It's like I've drunk a whole bottle of fizzy pop or something!!! :dohh:


----------



## drudai

I hope I'm the one to trigger the next wave of labors. :haha:
They say it goes in 3s right? Who shall I bring along?


----------



## Wilsey

Well I better not queue jump so I think MrsH and Amsan ;)


----------



## sweetpea417

Somebody start it off please! :haha: The thought of 12 more days for me (or possibly another week or 2 after that) is driving me mad!! :wacko:

And no eggplant parm baby for me grrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## drudai

Tbh, the only thing keeping my sanity of being overdue is the fact that every other day is one of my relatives birthday in October. Like today is my mother's birthday so I'm thankful my labor didn't start last night. :haha: Tomorrow's good, but the 9th is my aunts ... then my cousin's is the 10th. I'm pretty much counting on the 11th. :dohh:

I thought my OH's father was joking when he said I'll make it to his birthday on the 16th. I told him "I better not!" but now it's looking in the cards!


----------



## Wilsey

drudai said:


> Tbh, the only thing keeping my sanity of being overdue is the fact that every other day is one of my relatives birthday in October. Like today is my mother's birthday so I'm thankful my labor didn't start last night. :haha: Tomorrow's good, but the 9th is my aunts ... then my cousin's is the 10th. I'm pretty much counting on the 11th. :dohh:
> 
> I thought my OH's father was joking when he said I'll make it to his birthday on the 16th. I told him "I better not!" but now it's looking in the cards!

I think it would have been worse if he'd said 'you'll never make it to my birthday on the 16th' that's like the kiss of labour death!

Midwifes and OB's are always saying 'you won't make it another week' or 'think I'll be seeing you before your next appointment' and they always jinx us hahaha ;)


----------



## drudai

Pft. My midwife wanted to pencil me in on an induction 2 1/2 weeks ago. She's ready to stop looking at me I think. ;)

I have a midwife I've never been seen by today for my monitoring. Hopefully she thinks all this induction talk is ridiculous and lets me go for another week if needed.


----------



## Wilsey

Why would they want to induce you so early?! We have a standard 10 days overdue here (unless of course there is a medical reason to induce early).


----------



## drudai

:dohh: I have no idea. I really like her, because she's sort of the "don't worry about that" kind of person I like. She's why I didn't have to go on unnecessary glucose monitoring for GD testing that I didn't need, because the other midwife said I did. I was very thankful for that. But at the same time she's asked me every appointment since 36 weeks that I can plan induction on any day after 39 weeks. I'm like, okay great thanks?

And at my 40 week appointment she thought I was crazy to want to go another day. :shrug: I've got a very tiny bump, and am very mobile and have no issues. Besides wanting a cuddle with Desmond, he's more than fine in there. :haha:

I bet you she won't like my natural birth idea either! Haven't spoken to her about it because she's never on call at the local hospital, so I know she won't be delivering me.


----------



## Amsan

Yeah my Dr is very pro induction as long as the cervix is favorable because he won't want me to labor for days or end in a section. But if we discuss it today idk when he will schedule it, it may not even be until after I hit 40 weeks. 

I've had HORRIBLE gas too!!!! Every time I sit to pee, I let out a huge Fart, which of course is echoed by the toilet. :dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> Yeah my Dr is very pro induction as long as the cervix is favorable because he won't want me to labor for days or end in a section. But if we discuss it today idk when he will schedule it, it may not even be until after I hit 40 weeks.
> 
> I've had HORRIBLE gas too!!!! Every time I sit to pee, I let out a huge Fart, which of course is echoed by the toilet. :dohh:

OMG yes! I hate going in the middle of the night knowing it's so quiet and it'll be extremely loud. I make it worse by trying not to fart instead of just relaxing, clenching makes it so much noisier bahahaha :dohh:


----------



## drudai

Oh you ladies still have shame after all these months? Mine flew out of the window when all these issues from pregnancy started. :haha:


----------



## MrsH1980

Ha ha ha ha, I thought I was the only one with terrible gas LOL!!! The more ladylike I try to be about it the louder and more manly it sounds :shock: my poor poor husband


----------



## craftymama

Wilsey said:


> drudai said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, the only thing keeping my sanity of being overdue is the fact that every other day is one of my relatives birthday in October. Like today is my mother's birthday so I'm thankful my labor didn't start last night. :haha: Tomorrow's good, but the 9th is my aunts ... then my cousin's is the 10th. I'm pretty much counting on the 11th. :dohh:
> 
> I thought my OH's father was joking when he said I'll make it to his birthday on the 16th. I told him "I better not!" but now it's looking in the cards!
> 
> I think it would have been worse if he'd said 'you'll never make it to my birthday on the 16th' that's like the kiss of labour death!
> 
> Midwifes and OB's are always saying 'you won't make it another week' or 'think I'll be seeing you before your next appointment' and they always jinx us hahaha ;)Click to expand...

This!! Every time my OB says it I know I'm destined for another week. She said it again this week and I said "I'm telling myself I won't be having a baby this week." She asked if I didn't want to I said ohhhhh nooo I want to! But everytime you tell me you don't expect me back in clinic, I'm certain to be here again! She just laughed and said yeah that's usually how it works. Its a plot. They are doing it to get us to 40+weeks!

As for gas, ohhhhhh yes. Lots of it. We walked at the mall yesterday since it was so rainy here when I started contracting, and when DD and I went to the bathroom I farted soon as I sat down and instantly she says as loud as she can, "Mom are you pooping!?" Kids. And this "clear out" like stage I'm in is on day 5 and I can't believe there's anything left to clear out!

Amsan, I agree I'd set the induction if he offers for late, that way your nody still has a chance to do it on its own, but at least this way you have an end date to look forward to lol.


----------



## Amsan

Yep that's what I was thinking lol. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## drudai

Omg, hormones wtf.

I'm sitting here on my couch and little man is wiggling about, pushing his feet out of my left side and his butt out my right. It's all usual stuff, nothing new... and then I burst into tears because I want to ask him, "why don't you want to come out? Aren't you cramped?" Oh good lord how ridiculous. haha.


----------



## Foxy37

im gassing all the time from both ends lol . Very lady like and super sexy i bet it makes my oh want to jump me lol . Amsan what you still doing here i thought i saw a post today where you had been having pains ? xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

any of you guys getting a sweep? I got an app tomorrow (which the midwife was sure I wouldn't make last time -meh) so hoping I can get sweep. 

Really want baby to turn on Thursday as I want his birthday to be the 10/10 as my sons is the 4/4.


----------



## craftymama

LOL hormones are awesome. I'm such a crab the last several days. DH has been talking about getting a pick up truck and asked me a few weeks ago what color I liked for the truck. I said dark grey. Since then he keeps showing me vehicles asking "like this grey?" And every time its been light grey. Just different shades of light greys. Yesterday driving back from the mall he points to a truck and asks if its that grey, I was already so mad that my contractions had stopped, I snapped on him and was like "Omg no. Not that grey. Dont ask me again, forget I ever said anything about grey and just pick the stupid color yourself, I don't want anything to do with the stupid color of your stupid truck that I'm not even going to drive. So lets shutup about it now ok?" He just stared at me then started laughing and said "You're hilarious.", which didn't help. Apparently I'm hilarious when hormonal and cranky! :dohh: Last night while baby was kicking the crap out of me after I had a huge bowl of ice cream I just stared at my stomach, then was like "GET. OUT. OF. MY. BELLYYYYYYYYYYYYY!" It disnt work. I'm still pregnant today. :)


----------



## drudai

I haven't had a sweep or stretch, even though my exam was uncomfortable. Is there a requirement of being so dilated to get it done? Like, at least so dilated or so far effaced?


----------



## drudai

I'm always screaming at him to get out. It doesn't work. I think they're more comforted by our voices and decide to stay at least another 3 days.

Also, ha, I wish my OH thought I was funny when I'm mad. He just gets mad back and says "your pregnancy isn't an excuse to snap at me!" I'm like, Oh I'll show you snap. alsdjgakjg lol.


----------



## craftymama

If my doc offers Wed at my appt I am totally taking a sweep. Even if its not a guarantee, its a chance.


----------



## craftymama

drudai said:


> I haven't had a sweep or stretch, even though my exam was uncomfortable. Is there a requirement of being so dilated to get it done? Like, at least so dilated or so far effaced?

I don't think there is, my best friend had a sweep with her daughter and she was tightly closed. It didn't work, but they still tried.



drudai said:


> I'm always screaming at him to get out. It doesn't work. I think they're more comforted by our voices and decide to stay at least another 3 days.
> 
> Also, ha, I wish my OH thought I was funny when I'm mad. He just gets mad back and says "your pregnancy isn't an excuse to snap at me!" I'm like, Oh I'll show you snap. alsdjgakjg lol.

LOL he should watch it, whether your excuse is good or not matters not to an overdue, ready to be done, super uncomfortable Mama to be that HE impregnated haha! I'm glad dh is taking it with a grain of salt when I snap and not letting it get to him...I don't mean to do it at the time, and feel bad later. He's always been this way though, he's easy going


----------



## NewAtThis13

My doc doesnt do sweeps, but has already offered my an induction. If I haven't had baby by Wednesday at my appt. then I am going to take it! I don't see this baby coming out on it's own...I know I am also being quite pessimistic lol but I can't help it.. at this point with my daughter I had already had her for over a week.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

What happens with a sweep? I get the stretch part. I don't know if they do either in Canada. Although it feels like my obgyn is punching my cervix with checks :(


----------



## Amsan

I definitely keep tossing back and forth the idea of induction lol. But this week SUCKS because I know how long inductions can take, my mom will be out on a trail running for 30 miles on Saturday. I wouldn't feel nearly as bad about doing the induction this week anyway but she's already tried doing this same ultra marathon 2 different times already lol. 

I sat on the couch with a bowl of ice cream BAWLING watching an episode of Parenthood where one of the ladies gives birth... My mom comes in and asked what was wrong, and I just lost it because I didn't know if I could handle delivery lol. Even though obviously its a fictional show so its dramatized. Shit is ridiculous!!!

Foxy, I had some pains, but the pains did nothing but make me uncomfortable :(


----------



## Amsan

sheldonsmommy said:


> What happens with a sweep? I get the stretch part. I don't know if they do either in Canada. Although it feels like my obgyn is punching my cervix with checks :(

I've never even thought about asking for a sweep either.


----------



## NewAtThis13

Awwww :( My induction with my daughter took a total of 10 hours from start of pitocin to pushing her out. My waters broke 4 hours before that. This time I know it would be MUCH quicker...I'd like to think anyway. My cervical checks also make me hurt/bleed after so I don't know what a sweep would even feel like. Sex doesn't hurt though, but doesn't help labor to come for me either. Im jjsut thinking this baby wants in here forever.


----------



## Amsan

I've too come to terms that he's going to be in there forever :cry: :haha:

I hear inductions can take longer if your cervix isn't already prepared, so I'm PRAYING all this pain I've been in will have done SOMETHING for my cervix and will make everything favorable. If not, then I'll hold out another week I guess and try again next Monday. :(


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Well, they can make your cervix favourable with Cervadil... It only dilated me a cm or 2, but it softened me enough for them to break my water and start pitocin. 

But I suggest avoid induction if you can. Baby most likely will come on his own... Eventually.


----------



## NewAtThis13

When is your appt today Amsan? I hope your cervix has changed some!!! Mine is considered "very favorable" according to the doc..Last wed I was over 2cm dilated, 50% effaced, cervix soft and low. I've had lots more pains too this past week, but I'm pretty much thinking they have done absolutely nothing, just like the week before this! lol


----------



## craftymama

I would like to avoid induction. The thing about induction is there really isn't "early stage" contractions. It seems to bring on strong contractions very quickly. And if your body is slowly doing the work right now without that intense pain and more just being "uncomfortable", it's less work for later really. At least you're able to get SOME form of rest during these early stages when it's moving so slowly. It sucks being uncomfortable, and all I want to do is complain, but if I can make it to a 4 or 5 like this without being in agony, that would be great. I guess that's just the way I see it. However, should 41 weeks come around and I'm still pregnant I'd probably be singing a whole different tune lol.


----------



## Mummy Bean

I had a sweep last time and if sent me into labour 12 hrs later...hence hoping for one tomorrow. I would like to avoid induction simply coz you have to be strapped to a bed for most of it....and realllly want to try and do it with out an epidural if possible. 

You ladies taking EPO...meant to be pretty good at ripening cervix. I keep forgetting i put it up there...and waking up thinking ive lost my plug...but it not.


----------



## Mummy Bean

NewAtThis13 said:


> Awwww :( My induction with my daughter took a total of 10 hours from start of pitocin to pushing her out. My waters broke 4 hours before that. This time I know it would be MUCH quicker...I'd like to think anyway. My cervical checks also make me hurt/bleed after so I don't know what a sweep would even feel like. Sex doesn't hurt though, but doesn't help labor to come for me either. Im jjsut thinking this baby wants in here forever.

I know a couple of ladies who got induced 2nd time round and labour was less then 3hrs. So maybe there some hope to it. Although imagine that would be a pretty intense 3 hrs.


----------



## Amsan

Still only dilated to a one :( no induction.


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> Still only dilated to a one :( no induction.

Sorry to hear you haven't dilated further! :hugs:


----------



## Amsan

It's alright :( my body is just being difficult!! Praying I either go on my own or am dilated to a 3 next week lol. Everything else is favorable he said. But I have to be dilated to a 3 before they'll consider it because he doesn't want it to end up in a c section.


----------



## NewAtThis13

Awwww!!!!! Well get walking, bouncing, idk what else...I guess none of those have dilated me, just made baby engage?


----------



## Amsan

And im stuck at work for another 3 hours probably. I missed lunch because I also had a morning appointment and didn't have time between appointments to eat. I didn't pass any food places on my way back in so I would have gotten my ass chewed out for stopping to get food since "I haven't worked a full day". Now come to find out I have to work late too. On top of not getting anywhere with this pregnancy and these hormones and not eating and I am literally about to break down and start crying at work. :cry:


----------



## NewAtThis13

Awww Im sorry I really sympathize for you stil working. Thats screwed up they said that about not working a full day...they should feel lucky your still working.As for the hormones, I am with you on that..littlest things will make me cry at the drop of a hat! :( Eat something super delicious tonight and relax :)


----------



## Wilsey

You're a legend to still be working! I'm off work and shattered, grumpy and emotional.


----------



## craftymama

:hugs: Aw I'm sorry!! What a crappy day :( I'm surprised you're not dilated more! Are you still the same effacement? Baby is just being stubborn!


----------



## Amsan

I havent had the guts to ask my Dr to sign me off of work. Because PHYSICALLY I CAN, but I just don't want to anymore. Plus I can't really afford more than 6 weeks of no pay, and its hard telling when this baby will come :( 

I'm at 75-80% effacement and he said something was -2? I asked what it meant but again he's a weirdo and never explains anything well enough for someone who's not a Dr to understand.


----------



## drudai

We can cry together, Amsan. They hooked me up to the monitor and took his measurements (he is 9 lbs on average already), and I declined having my cervix checked. 

I voiced very sternly that I do not want an induction, that I will wait until the last possible moment that I medically need one (41+5 is the last I can go). Midwife started telling me about complications, risks, and still born statistics and I got more mad than anything. 

And now I'm crying because he never wants to come out, and even though that's not true, I am still sad as hell.


----------



## Amsan

It's exhausting!!! My Dr gave me the "no one has been pregnant forever" speech too. But he absolutely won't induce until my body is ready, which I'm thankful for but so sad that my body isn't ready and neither is this baby apparently. :( I might have to stop and get some Ben & jerrys ice cream if I ever get to go home.


----------



## Wilsey

I don't even get checked like that so have no clue where my body's at! I'm probably not even dilated to a 1 ;)


----------



## Amsan

It just sucks!!! :growlmad: 

And I'm soooooo sick of people telling me "Baby will come when baby is ready"
No fucking shit? Couldn't figure that out by now. Thank you captain obvious.


Oh and also in the last week I've started to get the "YOU HAVEN'T HAD THAT BABY YET?!" comments. Yep. I did. But I decided I loved being pregnant so much I had them put it back in! :roll:


----------



## MrsH1980

I've got a sweep booked a week on weds (16th) and, failing that, it'll be induction on sat 19th.

Oosh, I just wish I knew what was happening with my body :shrug: every single night I seem to start getting contractions and think maybe this is it and then wke in the morning and nothing. I am going through a couple of maxi thickness pads a day with watery discharge and bits of plug but no leaking waters.

C'mon baba, stop playing hard to get!!


----------



## Amsan

MrsH1980 said:


> I've got a sweep booked a week on weds (16th) and, failing that, it'll be induction on sat 19th.
> 
> Oosh, I just wish I knew what was happening with my body :shrug: every single night I seem to start getting contractions and think maybe this is it and then wke in the morning and nothing. I am going through a couple of maxi thickness pads a day with watery discharge and bits of plug but no leaking waters.
> 
> C'mon baba, stop playing hard to get!!

I hope it works for you!! I forgot to even ask him today about that. Maybe I will ask next Monday.


----------



## MrsH1980

Amsan said:


> And I'm soooooo sick of people telling me "Baby will come when baby is ready"
> No fucking shit? Couldn't figure that out by now. Thank you captain obvious.

OMG, I am totally with you on this. A couple of my other favourites:

- 'Tell that baby to hurry up, we want to meet them' - oh yeah, I'm holding it in on purpose because a f-ing love peeing when I make any movement and having hemmaroids big enough to name.

- 'wow, you get bigger every time I see you!' - babies GROW you fucking moron


----------



## Amsan

MrsH1980 said:


> Amsan said:
> 
> 
> And I'm soooooo sick of people telling me "Baby will come when baby is ready"
> No fucking shit? Couldn't figure that out by now. Thank you captain obvious.
> 
> OMG, I am totally with you on this. A couple of my other favourites:
> 
> - 'Tell that baby to hurry up, we want to meet them' - oh yeah, I'm holding it in on purpose because a f-ing love peeing when I make any movement and having hemmaroids big enough to name.
> 
> - 'wow, you get bigger every time I see you!' - babies GROW you fucking moronClick to expand...

:rofl: Yeah I totally am making myself uncomfortable intentionally to keep this child from you! 

What do people not get about that? Of course I'm going to be bigger than the last time you saw me! You can't grow an 8 lb baby in your body without growing to accommodate them! :dohh:


----------



## sheldonsmommy

MrsH1980 said:


> Amsan said:
> 
> 
> And I'm soooooo sick of people telling me "Baby will come when baby is ready"
> No fucking shit? Couldn't figure that out by now. Thank you captain obvious.
> 
> OMG, I am totally with you on this. A couple of my other favourites:
> 
> - 'Tell that baby to hurry up, we want to meet them' - oh yeah, I'm holding it in on purpose because a f-ing love peeing when I make any movement and having hemmaroids big enough to name.
> 
> - 'wow, you get bigger every time I see you!' - babies GROW you fucking moronClick to expand...

I love this! Yep, I'm bigger. That's kind of the way it works.


----------



## sweetpea417

Amsan -2 station! It means how far up in your cervix the baby's head is. He will get closer going from -2, -1, 0, +1, etc until the birth. I was also a -2 today and 1cm so I feel like all the squats and bouncing aren't doin shit lol. He feels really low to me though


----------



## Amsan

Oooh gotcha.. so is that good??? Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

It means he has to come down a ways but don't worry they can progress pretty fast. Try everything you can to get him as low as possible as it can help shorten your labor. I'm doing as many squats and figure eights with my hips to try and weasel him down :haha: and the bouncing on my ball. It *feels* like he is getting lower but like I said, I was still at -2 this week (same as last week) so who knows!


----------



## sweetpea417

I should mention also you go from a -4 to a +4 with baby being engaged at 0 and ready to come out at +4


----------



## drudai

Contractions ALL night and even some this morning. I've heard "you'll know them when you have them" and oh god I knew. 

Had a bit of stress this morning concerning OH's job, and I think somehow that caused them to slow down, but all is good now and they're coming back. 

Had a little blood last night in plug and pink tinted mucus all morning!! Please oh please let today be the day. :cloud9:


----------



## Amsan

Oooooh fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## drudai

Definitely. My former classmate had her baby last night and I'm so jealous. She is freaking f-ing cute! Blah but she had been in early labor for 24 hours yiikes.


----------



## Amsan

I think a girl who is 2 weeks behind me had hers too. I haven't seen the update yet though. She was in the hospital.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Damn these queue jumpers. 

Hope this is it for u drudai. 

Had the midwife ring this morning to ask if i had him yet...as she wanted to go home early. Lol. Hoping it means she will give me a sweep.


----------



## craftymama

:happydance: Sounds promising drudai! I hope this is it!! Start the chain hehe! Good luck!


----------



## Amsan

Oooh good luck to you too!!!! I'm gonna ask Monday if my Dr does that.


----------



## NewAtThis13

Goodluck drudai!! :) So many friends have all had their babies...not me. :cry:

I thought something was starting last night/this morning..but now tha tI am up all is normal. F**k it. I should just be done watching for it!! I wish there was something I could go and busy myself with ALL day.


----------



## Amsan

NewAtThis13 said:


> Goodluck drudai!! :) So many friends have all had their babies...not me. :cry:
> 
> I thought something was starting last night/this morning..but now tha tI am up all is normal. F**k it. I should just be done watching for it!! I wish there was something I could go and busy myself with ALL day.

So do I but I have no clue what that'd be! Work doesn't even help!


----------



## NewAtThis13

Yeah I went to a pumpkin patch/petting zoo sunday and that took up like 4 hours, but what else can I do with a 1 yr old?! hahaha Ugh. I just want to not think about labor, but I can't


----------



## Amsan

Same here its driving me bonkers lol. And all I wanna do is just sleeeeep. I couldn't even get out of bed this morning.


----------



## NewAtThis13

same but I had a very loud mommmmmmmmmmy in my ear lol get up!


----------



## Amsan

Awwwww lol I can't wait for those days!


----------



## craftymama

Lol when my son really wants someone awake fast, his favorite method is to walk in and crow like a rooster. It was funny the first couple times he did it. Now I'm like SERIOUSLY!? Scares the crap out of you lol.


----------



## MrsH1980

Good luck Drudai !!!


----------



## sweetpea417

I must have crocheted a million things this week to pass the time... my house is spotless- I can't clean it anymore, there is nothing to do but sit and wait for labor to start... The last couple of weeks are AWFUL :(


----------



## Amsan

craftymama said:


> Lol when my son really wants someone awake fast, his favorite method is to walk in and crow like a rooster. It was funny the first couple times he did it. Now I'm like SERIOUSLY!? Scares the crap out of you lol.

:rofl: where do they come up with things??? 

I still have things that COULD be done, but by the time I get home from work, I just want to change into my pajamas, eat dinner and watch my nightly tv shows and go to bed.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

sweetpea417 said:


> I must have crocheted a million things this week to pass the time... my house is spotless- I can't clean it anymore, there is nothing to do but sit and wait for labor to start... The last couple of weeks are AWFUL :(

Aw I wish I knit or crocheted or did something to make for baby. Alas, I am useless lol.

I did have my baby shower this past weekend and I am super stoked that I got my cloth diapers I asked for :)

If anyone is in the market for cloth diapers, check out Fuzzibunz. They are so friggin cute.


----------



## Amsan

Im not very crafty either lol. And would probably end up hurting myself if I tried lol.


----------



## drudai

Thanks ladies. :flower: 

I wanna just lay in bed all day because I kept waking up all through the night, but I know being active is good for early labor.

Also, I'm craving ice cream. Booo. :x


----------



## Wilsey

Exciting drudai!!!!!!


----------



## drudai

It would be more exciting if my contractions would become more frequent/closer together like they should be. I'm moving around and they aren't too intense, so I'm not timing them. My sister picked me up so we can go shopping, but I have the flu like symptoms.


----------



## Amsan

I'd assume shopping would be a good idea to keep them going! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mummy Bean

get Netflix - choose a series and watch. It amazing how quickly the day can go when you have watched 6-7 episodes of something. 

If I am still preg next week ive decided I am going for Harry Potter Marathon. 

Midwife was mean and wouldn't give me a sweep so another week I have to wait.


----------



## drudai

8 minutes apart and I'm not sure if it's good that they haven't stopped or bad because they aren't getting worse.

I have exhausted all the things interesting to me on Netflix. I am screwed once I am glued to the couch with a baby.


----------



## Amsan

Awww hopefully they pick up!!


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> Awww hopefully they pick up!!

Agree! Have my fingers crossed for you drudai! Set that chain reaction off ;)


----------



## craftymama

8 minutes is getting there! This is exciting! The ones I had two weeks ago were at 8 min apart and pretty bearable, never changed in strength, but I did nothing to encouragr them and they got me from tightly closed to a 2! Its most likely doing something! Just gotta keep them going! :happydance: good luck!


----------



## Amsan

Ugh I need to do something to get some contractions. I'd do anything to feel some.sort of productive pain!


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> Ugh I need to do something to get some contractions. I'd do anything to feel some.sort of productive pain!

Same. I'm feeling kinda desperate even though my due date is 8 days away!

Might have to DTD this morning...not that I'm even remotely in the mood. I'm such a gassy whale :(


----------



## Amsan

I still have 6 :( and feel like NOTHING is happening. I can't even dtd :(


----------



## drudai

I am gassy today too. I think it's related to the contractions tho. I think they are getting stronger because before I couldn't feel them while walking and now I can.

I got a VERY good feeling! Sister is taking me out to eat to celebrate probably last day.


----------



## Amsan

Woohoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## craftymama

Yay drudai! Enjoy your last meal lol!

I decided to trick baby out and made this shirt. Certainly since I'm wating for it to dry to wear it, baby will come? The pumpkin will be positioned right over my belly. That is if I did it correctly :)
 



Attached Files:







20131008_141644_zpsdaadd694.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Amsan

That is super cute!! 

What's it look like when your water breaks? Last night I kinda felt a gush and my underwear got a good size wet spot, definitely not urine. Changed and woke up dry. Now while I've been at work I have another huge wet spot, definitely not urine, but I haven't *felt* anything trickling out.. although I've also been sitting all day..


----------



## Wilsey

Not sure Amsan, I had mine broken in hospital last time. Could be a slow leak rather than a gush. Definitely would be a good sign :)


----------



## drudai

Omg I'm half expecting my waters to just go while sitting here at the restaurant. Haha. Wouldn't that be lovely?


----------



## Amsan

I called and she said if it were my waters I'd probably feel something trickle down my leg or I'd be consistently wet. If I still feel wet in an hour to call and they'd get me in to check but I may wait until tomorrow morning after I've been home and can actually change and tell if Im still wet :wacko:


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah maybe wait until you get home so that you can lie down for half an hour, stand up and see if anything leaks out.


----------



## Amsan

I think I will. Because I've literally been sitting on my ass all day so idk how I'd feel anything trickle out lol


----------



## NewAtThis13

Mine were consistently trickling with my daughter. Maybe your baby's head is just plugging it up and when he moves it leaks! lol


----------



## Wilsey

So had my 39 week midwife appointment and she checked me (unusual here but think it's cos I want a VBAC) she said I'm favourable and baby would come within a week. She gave me a stretch and sweep anyway to kick things off and hoping to labour within 48 hours or try inducting next week.


----------



## NewAtThis13

yayyyy good luck!!! :)


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks!! She could feel baby's head and said she could easily break my waters. Wonder how long it takesto start cramping?!


----------



## NewAtThis13

no idea! never had one. But I am hoping my doctor will get me going tomorrow after my appt. :) Or Thursday morning at the latest. I am having so many irregular contractions/pains I am fed up and tired as I can't sleep more than an hour or so at a time.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Ooh go Wilsey. My contraction started 12 hrs after i had mine. They say if gonna do work then it will with 24-48 hrs. Try keep real active tomorrow. 

So hope it works for u. X


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies! I was surprised when she text me and said she had a cancellation and if I wanted to come early and get a stretch & sweep I was welcome to. I'll let you know how I get on :)


----------



## MrsH1980

Ahhhhhh, jealous ladies!!! Hope you all get to meet The bubbas soon; am sure I'll still be here on induction day :/


----------



## Mummy Bean

Maybe jump the OH tonight...might get things going.


----------



## craftymama

Great news Wilsey! Glad she gave you a sweep. When I had mine it was about 5pm and I had cramping immediately and it lasted all night. Next morning I woke to contractions at 6am and kept on my feet all day working to keep them going. I had baby at 4am the following morning. Crossing my fingers for you that the sweep works!


----------



## Wilsey

Mummy Bean said:


> Maybe jump the OH tonight...might get things going.

He'll be pretty pleased to hear that suggested ;) bahahahaha


----------



## Wilsey

Got it at 9.20am and it's currently 10.55am and haven't felt a thing!! Hoping that's not a bad sign!


----------



## Amsan

Ooooh that's exciting!!!!! I hope it works for you!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:



> Ooooh that's exciting!!!!! I hope it works for you!!!!

Thanks! I stupidly googled it and lots of people say it worked and lots say it didn't. Don't think I should get my hopes up. But happy that the midwife said it's all looking on track down there :):thumbup:


----------



## Amsan

That's still a plus!!!! 


I got home. Changed my underwear. Bounced on a ball for 15 minutes and when I stood I felt wet again so I checked and there's already a wet spot again??


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> That's still a plus!!!!
> 
> 
> I got home. Changed my underwear. Bounced on a ball for 15 minutes and when I stood I felt wet again so I checked and there's already a wet spot again??

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amsan

But I still don't *feel* it? It's just wet. She said sometimes yeast infections can be thin and watery at this stage too. Gaaaaah!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Put on a pad and if it soaks within the hour it's your waters!


----------



## Amsan

I think all I have here are the huge maxis. I don't think there's a whole lot coming out.. it probably is just q yeast infection. :growlmad:


----------



## sweetpea417

Could be a slow leak though! Not everyone has the "gush" you always hear about. Hoping it is a good sign for you!


----------



## drudai

Maybe our babies will have the same b-day Amsan. ;) haha.


----------



## Amsan

I sure hope so!! Lol. No contractions still though.


----------



## drudai

I am so annoyed with mine. :(

I want to go into the hospital so they can tell me if this is labor or not, but I also want to labor at home as long as I can. I'm so conflicted.


----------



## Wilsey

I love how desperate we all are ;) we wanna be in pain so bad!


----------



## drudai

I actually stopped doing the induction things last week, like nipple stimulation and multi orgasms, just because I didn't want to cause myself pain. I am such a whimp. :rofl:

The contractions really aren't all that bad. I'm mostly just tired and sore.


----------



## Amsan

I've been bouncing on this ball all damn night and not even the slightest contraction!!! And not having anymore wetness come out. :growlmad:


----------



## Wilsey

Any more liquid leaking Amsan?

Nothing happening for me. Just DTD with hubby to see if that'll help. I'm probably not on my feet enough, too much sitting around hahaha ;)


----------



## MrsH1980

C'mon ladies, I want some promising news this morning to give me hope!!!


----------



## Wilsey

I got nothing! Started cramping like I did Sunday night so fully expecting it to fizzle out again.

C'mon girls, we're relying on you ;)


----------



## Amsan

Nothing here either :( just the same cramping I've had for weeks :(


----------



## craftymama

Aw poo :( I was hoping to come find exciting news. Are these the pregnancies that never end? Lol.. I've been awake for 2 hours choking on nasty heartburn...I'm soooo sick of heartburn. Even when I take the pills twice a day I have issues between pills. I better see that old wives tale be correct for once and have a baby with a full head of hair......


----------



## drudai

Haven't contracted all morning. :brat: Stopped 2-3 hours ago.


----------



## Amsan

Awww darnit!!! 
I'm feeling something but I'm positive they aren't contractions. I think just stronger cramps.
And extreme hormones..


----------



## sweetpea417

I got nothin' :(


----------



## sheldonsmommy

craftymama said:


> Aw poo :( I was hoping to come find exciting news. Are these the pregnancies that never end? Lol.. I've been awake for 2 hours choking on nasty heartburn...I'm soooo sick of heartburn. Even when I take the pills twice a day I have issues between pills. I better see that old wives tale be correct for once and have a baby with a full head of hair......

I was up at 3 last night snacking on some tums. I could sleep propped up last pregnancy, but this time around if I do that I wake up walking like a person with scoliosis due to all the kinks in my back.


----------



## drudai

Contractions came back. I'm so sore from contracting for 2 days now. I can't tell if they're strong or I'm just feeling beaten and down from them.


----------



## craftymama

Very, very mild contractions here since like 630ish. I'm certain they'll stop, but I'd jump for joy if I could be a queue jumper today lol.

Soooo sorry they stopped drudai! I thought for sure this was it for you! :(


----------



## drudai

I don't mind que jumpers anymore. I am crossed over into this state of mind that I pity all women who have to go through the pains of child birth haha... I am so sore.


----------



## NewAtThis13

Nothing new for me either, but dr. appt soon and we will see if ANYTHING happened over the week with all these damn pains. I am hoping to just have the baby tonight or tomorrow. I wish I could be patient and let it come whenever, but hell maybe it just won't! haha


----------



## Amsan

I'm with you New! Lol. I don't like surprises or this suspense lol.


----------



## Wilsey

I've been contracting all night, maybe 2 on a scale of 1-10 (0 being painless BH and 10 full blown contractions) but they haven't been getting worse or closer together. Sigh :dohh:


----------



## Amsan

Yep I've given up!! Lol.


----------



## MrsH1980

Ha ha, lost a bit more plug today and I was so happy for just a bit of progress I did an air punch sitting on the loo!


----------



## MummyMandi

Just stalked practically this whole thread good luck hun hopefully baby will be here soon XxXxXxXx


----------



## Amsan

MrsH1980 said:


> Ha ha, lost a bit more plug today and I was so happy for just a bit of progress I did an air punch sitting on the loo!

That's an awesome mental image! :haha:

I think I'm having a contraction right now. Not painful at all. But I can't tell for sure if its contraction, braxton hicks, or him stretching because I can feel it in my back a little bit too. Again, not painful at all, just uncomfortable. I thought I had one in the middle of the night but it obviously wasn't too painful because I was went right back to sleep lol.


----------



## Wilsey

MrsH1980 said:


> Ha ha, lost a bit more plug today and I was so happy for just a bit of progress I did an air punch sitting on the loo!

Hahahaha I love it!!:haha:


----------



## drudai

Might be just me, Amsan, but my real contractions aren't like my BH contractions. BH I felt in my whole belly, real contractions right now are only painful on the underside of my belly/upper pelvis region. Extremely like a period cramp, where your fallopian tubes feel like they've got your uterus wrapped up and tied down. Lol.


----------



## Amsan

I haven't really felt either one in so long I don't remember what they feel like...

It was more so painful on the under side of my bump, where I have period cramps.. but the top part of my stomach was pretty tight/hard at the same time. With some pains in my back as well. :shrug: I haven't had another one since then so who knows.


----------



## NewAtThis13

Well i had my appt. I am 3 cm dilated, still just about 50% effaced or so and I didn't even ask, he just said he is going to give me a stretch and sweep-omg they hurt!!! When I stood up I had bloody mucus come out and have been cramp/contracting since then. However, if baby doesn't come by itself today/tonight then I am going in at 7 am!!!!


----------



## Amsan

NewAtThis13 said:


> Well i had my appt. I am 3 cm dilated, still just about 50% effaced or so and I didn't even ask, he just said he is going to give me a stretch and sweep-omg they hurt!!! When I stood up I had bloody mucus come out and have been cramp/contracting since then. However, if baby doesn't come by itself today/tonight then I am going in at 7 am!!!!

Omgomg good luck!!!!! :happydance:
Suuuuuuper jealous!


----------



## drudai

As awful and unhelpful as it is to say, you'll know it when you have one. (Gritting my teeth through one as I type, 14 minutes apart wtf body?) The first one I had I was like, "that was definitely not a BH" because I had been having tons of those.


----------



## NewAtThis13

Thank you :) I am so happy I'll be giving birth at the latest tomorrow!!!! AH!!! It is crazy, I jsut packed my daughters bag for her grandma's house and she is going over there later this afternoon so I can just rest and do what I want..scary thought that I will have two kids by tomorrow! Another happy note the doctor said he really doesn't think this baby is much bigger than my daughter (she was 7lb 2oz) he said maybe 8lbs....we will see! I tore so badly with her :(


----------



## drudai

You'll do great either way hun. :flower: So exciting to think about.


----------



## Wilsey

So exciting!!! Can't wait to hear the good news :)


----------



## Amsan

Awwww you're gonna be awesome! Can't wait for the update and pictures!!!


----------



## MrsH1980

Yaaaaay, finally a baby enroute!! Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## NewAtThis13

Thank you I hope I do awesome.. I wanted epidural free this time as my last one failed, but I still couldn't get up and walk and they foley catheterized me. So....we will see how this labor goes..eek!


----------



## craftymama

Good luck newatthis awesome news!!! Here starts the domino effect right?!? How are those contractions coming Wilsey? I have had weak ones off and on all day. Too irregular and weak to time, but hopefully doing SOMETHING. 

As for the contractions, the real ones do go into your back too a lot of the time. I can always tell it's real because I feel the pain radiate from the underbelly to my back, it feels like my lower abdominal muscles are squeezing very tight and there's even a squeeze or cramp sensation in my bottom when they start to get stronger, and my entire stomach is hard as a rock. With BH I just get the hard belly and the tightness feels uncomfortable.


----------



## Wilsey

Mine have pretty much stopped. Sob!

It's a beautiful day so I should get out there and go for a walk, but I'm so uncomfortable...all I want to do is sit around.


----------



## craftymama

Ugh I keep telling myself the same thing... but after less than 4 hours of sleep and being sick with a chest cold I could barely get a shower a bit ago let alone go for a freaking walk. I look outside, think about it, and then I'm exhausted so I sit on the couch lol. Sorry they've stopped :( this waiting stinks.


----------



## MrsH1980

I just feel like I need a monumental poo :blush: baby is obviously laying right on my back passage :/


----------



## Amsan

I'd give anything for a poo :(


----------



## Wilsey

Man, pregnancy is so sexy!


----------



## Amsan

Yes. Yes it is. :haha:


----------



## Wilsey

Just went to the bathroom - (tmi alert) lots of mucus on the toilet paper. Defo not bloody show or anything, but I'm happy if I'm just losing plug!


----------



## Mummy Bean

NewAtThis13 said:


> Well i had my appt. I am 3 cm dilated, still just about 50% effaced or so and I didn't even ask, he just said he is going to give me a stretch and sweep-omg they hurt!!! When I stood up I had bloody mucus come out and have been cramp/contracting since then. However, if baby doesn't come by itself today/tonight then I am going in at 7 am!!!!

Woo...baby comin! Hope things kick start this eve.


----------



## Amsan

Way tmi but now the wet spot I have is more dischargey and looks kinda like it has a greenish tint to it??? It's not green when I wipe, but green in my underwear?? I have an appointment at 215 tomorrow to get it looked at but has anyone had this????


----------



## drudai

My plug was yellow, so greenish is probably in the usual? Especially if its a yellowish green.


----------



## craftymama

Hopefully its normal Amsan glad you're getting it looked at! I've seen other ladies saying they had green discharge too. 

Had my appt tonight, no sweep for me. Doc never offered and I couldn't bring myself to beg.... I am 3 cm 80% effaced and baby is nice and low (even contrary to everyone swearing I haven't dropped even though I swore I had! In their faces! Lol) Last wed I was 2-3cm and 40% so making changes which is nice. I almost got hit on thr freeway right before my exit to the clinic and when I got there my bp was 132/90, which concerned her so she made me stay and do a recheck after I felt calm. BP came down and all was fine. I am still getting off and on contractions so I'm on the ball tonight hoping it helps.


----------



## Wilsey

I had yellow/slight green discharge with my last pregnancy and this one. Was considered normal by my midwives. Lots of people always say 'green means infection' but I think it's normal when it comes to your mucus plug.

Let me know what the doc says though!

Just watched the movie Gravity (Sandra Bullock and George Clooney), thought it might get my labour started since it was such a tense movie hahahaha ;)


----------



## Amsan

I seriously hate drivers!!!! Glad you're okay though! And it definitely sounds like things are progressing for you!! 

Having some pretty bad hip pain/pelvic & butt pressure. Had some strong pains under my bump and tightening at the top again. Had about 3 or so in an hour. My stupid ass never timed them but they lasted about a minute or so when they would come around. So I hopped on the ball and they stopped!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Wilsey

but mucus plug? :blush:

EDIT: removed photo now that you've all seen it. No sense grossing people out over and over again ;)


----------



## Amsan

Definitely looks like it!!!!! 

Is it possible for the baby to Fart in your stomach??? Lol I know.it sounds so strange but I SWEAR I heard something that sounded like a definite Fart right where I know his butt is at and it wasn't my stomach growling


----------



## Wilsey

Bahahahahaha that's a new one! I have no idea! Typical bloke though ;)


----------



## Amsan

Oooh definitely!!! Just like his father :roll: it was a definite Fart sound though lol I was so startled!


----------



## Wilsey

I want to say boys are gross, but I'm rivaling most boys at the moment. SO. MUCH. GAS. And now I've moved on to three lots of loose stools today.

I just want to keep going to the bathroom to check if any more plug is coming out - pathetic. Talk about grasping at straws :blush:


----------



## Amsan

Totally understandable! I was the same way when I lost mine!! It's exciting! I'd love if all of us went into labor at the same time!


----------



## lunarsea

Oooh, hope something happens soon, Amsan (even though I'll totally be jealous, I'll still be totally happy for you!), good luck, gal.
Also, it would be nice if we all just synchronized our labors lol...


----------



## craftymama

LOL @baby farting, I swear I just had the same sensation/sound while on the ball. I spent about 45 min on the ball tonight and the cramping was so intense. Went to walmart after the kids went to bed, wandered around a while in the baby section(was only there to pick up pads) and couldn't help but notice.... I've developed the walkin' farts :haha: it was quite gross and I couldn't stop them... the gas is just something else right now! I hope we all go at once too! That would be so cool! Still getting contractions. They hurt a tiny bit more but don't feel timeable, so I'm just gonna try and get some sleep since I didn't get much last night. Good luck ladies! Fingers crossed I wake up to find an update from one of you that you're in fill blown labor! :)


----------



## drudai

You're all nuts. Lol. :haha:

Labor is awful, feel like I'm dying! I'm at 5cm but still 80%. Tired tired tired.


----------



## MrsH1980

Eek Drudai, gettin there sweetie, gettin there!

Wilsey, definitely looks like plug - exactly what mine looked like, so glad you shared lol :sick: ha ha ha

Amsam, lol at ur boy farting before he has even made an appearance; he's probably in their scratching his nuts and picking his nose too ha ha ha ha 

Crafty - walking wind loooooool :rofl: I swear to god my DH was downstairs and I passed wind so loudly in the loo that he said it sounded like I had dropped something in the bath :shock:

Oh well - happy due date to me :D


----------



## jodiex

Well my due date today and nothing :(. Im booked in for a sweep on Monday. And if that doesn't work induction booked for 22nd! 
Hope everyone is ok though, not long for us. X


----------



## MrsH1980

jodiex said:


> Well my due date today and nothing :(. Im booked in for a sweep on Monday. And if that doesn't work induction booked for 22nd!
> Hope everyone is ok though, not long for us. X

Exactly the same here sweetie - due date and nothing to report! I have a sweep booked next weds and induction booked for Sat 19th so whatever happens I guess we're now on the home straight! Hope you're feeling ok? Baby is currently using my cervix as a trampoline :/ ....


----------



## jodiex

MrsH1980 said:


> jodiex said:
> 
> 
> Well my due date today and nothing :(. Im booked in for a sweep on Monday. And if that doesn't work induction booked for 22nd!
> Hope everyone is ok though, not long for us. X
> 
> Exactly the same here sweetie - due date and nothing to report! I have a sweep booked next weds and induction booked for Sat 19th so whatever happens I guess we're now on the home straight! Hope you're feeling ok? Baby is currently using my cervix as a trampoline :/ ....Click to expand...

Its really got me down, I know a due date is not an exact date but I thought I would have her by now. I can see that you had your daughter early? I had my son 2weeks early so I think I was expecting the same.lol. 
Im getting loads of lightning crotch and im going to the toilet ALL night.lol. 
Not long for us now though. :)
Have you had any examinations tp know if your dilated or not? X


----------



## Amsan

:rofl: walking farts. I totally understand what you mean!!!


And he probably is in there scratching himself too!!! I am Sooo gonna have my hands full with this one I'm sure lol. 


No baby, no contractions, but having some definite cramping and lightning crotch. He feels so much lower in my pelvis now. Having lots of back pain still too. 


I hope the sweep goes well for you!! I'm gonna ask today about getting one...


----------



## craftymama

I want a sweep :( :brat: I should have just sucked it up and begged her for it... Maybe I should ask DH to do it LOL. "Just stick a finger up there and twirl it, I'll let you know if it hurts yet." Bah. I woke up to zero contractions. Slept like the dead straight through from about 11pm until 5:30am without waking to pee, and lemme tell you when I woke at 5:30 it was painful to walk my bladder was so full. I don't know how I made it without wetting myself. What's with all this teasing we're all having? These babies aren't being fair.


----------



## Amsan

I think we are pregnant with the next generation of lawyers and politicians!!


----------



## NewAtThis13

Well Im 4 cm, waters were broken by doctor, now jsut waiting and my contractions are increasingly stronger/closer! Hopefully by this afternoon :)


----------



## Amsan

Ooooh can't wait for your update!!!!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Ohhhhh can't wait for your update Newatthis!!!!

After being woken up with strong contractions around midnight last night, they died down and I was able to sleeo through the night. Back to mild ones this morning and feeling crampy again. Going to take a long walk in a bit. Maybe some of the steep hills will give me some progression.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Wow newatthis, not long now!! 

Am I the only one sitting one her ass waiting for baby to find his own way out? Lol. Literally, have not been out of the house in 2 days, it's sad.


----------



## craftymama

Yay!!! Good luck newatthis!! 

LOL Sheldon, I currently am doing the same. I'm getting mild contractions and doing nothing to help them but sitting at this computer sulking over my fantasy football team and drinking water. I need to get my ball out... at least I can still sit at the computer that way HAHA.


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeep, so exciting newatthis!!!!!


----------



## Amsan

I just tried "running" (hopping) up the stairs at work, not only did I just manage to "run" (hop) up three steps out of 20, I'm completely winded, and the guys here just laughed at me. Never. Again.


----------



## jocelynmarie

Just had my bloody show. Contractions seemed to have picked up a bit more.


----------



## Amsan

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## jodiex

Goof luck newatthis. So excited for you. 
Still nothing to report my end :(.


----------



## Amsan

I hope soon for you Jodie! 

I just want all this cramping to stop!!! It seriously hurts so bad! Or at least turn into actual contractions! :cry:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Ooh seems like things are moving for ppl. 

Go newatthis...hope it all going well. 

Well just ordered a hot curry. Then got a hot bath with clary sage for afters.


----------



## Wilsey

Chain reaction!!!!! 

Personally I'm over it. Contracting for a while 4-5mins apart then nothing. She can just stay in there!! Got a few days until my due date so going to stop worrying about getting her out early.

Lost of bit more mucus plug this morning.


----------



## MrsH1980

Come on girls - lets have these babies!!!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Well that's Drudai done - Massive Congrats BTW!!, then Newatthis next...come on chain reaction. 

Maybe time for some star jumps.


----------



## Amsan

Waiting on the Dr now to see what this discharge is :-/ been feeling lots of pains and cramps all day. Think I've had a few more contractions too lol. Gonna ask about a sweep also!


----------



## Mummy Bean

ooh hope you get one. all my plug been like green snot - hope it all normal.


----------



## Wilsey

My big chunks of plug haven't been but previous discharge has had green tinge to it, so defo let us know what the doc says!


----------



## lunarsea

I had greenish discharge when I lost my plug and my doctor said it was totally normal, but hope you get your sweep!


----------



## craftymama

Hope you get your sweep! I am having zero signs of anything happening today.. Just random contractions :brat: I just want to be done now! :cry:


----------



## Amsan

This baby brain is killing me!!! I totally forgot to ask about the sweep!! 
He said the.discharge was probably just mucus plug and there wasn't enough left to test. I'm now 90% effaced, "a very loose 1" dilated, and still at a -2 station.


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> This baby brain is killing me!!! I totally forgot to ask about the sweep!!
> He said the.discharge was probably just mucus plug and there wasn't enough left to test. I'm now 90% effaced, "a very loose 1" dilated, and still at a -2 station.

Sounds like all good news!!

I've lost more mucus plug and I'm wondering how much is left!!


----------



## Amsan

Right!!! It's disgusting how much is in there!!


----------



## Wilsey

Is it true it can regenerate? And would it this late in the game if we're effacing and dilating?


----------



## Amsan

I heard it can but I wouldn't think so this late in the game since we have all the changes to our cervix. But women can also walk around dilated to a 3 for weeks and not go into labor too.


----------



## jocelynmarie

Well, I'm off to L&D myself now. called into the clinic worried about these headaches and feeling dehydrated... even though my bp has been good, they are worried about it, so I'm off to go get checked out. Fingers crossed they don't send me home!


----------



## Amsan

Hopefully everything is okay!!!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

I can't keep up with this thread AND a 2 year old lol.

Good luck Jocelyn and Newatthis!

I think a congrats is in order for Drudai? Not sure, have to stalk the other threads. 

Aaaand to everyone else, keep bouncing! Lol


----------



## Wilsey

Hope everything is ok x


----------



## Wilsey

Just lost another big glob of mucus plug but this time it's not clear/yellowy, it's clear/browny. As long as that's normal!


----------



## Amsan

My plug was dark brown when it came out. Followed by a bunch of brown discharge afterward for a day or so.


----------



## MrsH1980

Been losing copious amounts of plug all day but trying not to let my hopes get too high!! Still loads of pressure on my back passage and ridiculous lightening crotch but no contractions yet. 

So happy for Drudai and keeping everything crossed for newatthis and Jocelyn - let's keep the chain reaction moving (as long as I'm not last lol)


----------



## Amsan

I think I'll probably be last! Lol. So excited for these girls!!!!


ALSO, I just finally had a "monumental poo" as MrsH called it on an earlier page. I feel soooo much better :rofl: Still having some lower abdomen pains.


----------



## Wilsey

I bet, hands down, I'll be last!! ;)


----------



## Amsan

](*,)

Who knows. I really have a feeling I might go on the 12th or 13th. The 12th because my mom will be running an ultra marathon that she's tried running two other times, and my child WOULD decide to come out and interrupt that lol. OR he will be here on the 13th and eventually some Friday the 13th birthdays! 

That or he will have to be forcefully removed lol


----------



## jocelynmarie

Annnd they sent me home. Contractions virtually stopped while I was being monitored, but of course as soon as I was up and moving again they are close together and strong again.


----------



## Amsan

Ugh onry babies!!!!!


----------



## lotuspetals

Amsan said:


> ](*,)
> 
> Who knows. I really have a feeling I might go on the 12th or 13th. The 12th because my mom will be running an ultra marathon that she's tried running two other times, and my child WOULD decide to come out and interrupt that lol. OR he will be here on the 13th and eventually some Friday the 13th birthdays!
> 
> That or he will have to be forcefully removed lol

Good luck to you! And can I just ask...how old is your mom? An ultra marathon is no joke!


----------



## Amsan

She's going to be 50 in March! She's a hell of a woman that's for sure lol.


----------



## craftymama

Glad all is ok Amsan and yay for being almost all thinned out! Sorry you were sent home Jocelyn! 

I got a call this evening that my grandpa has completely lost the function of one of his lungs. They told my grandma its time to make funeral arrangements for him, as it won't be much longer now. He has about 15% lung function left in the remaining lung. I fear my baby is not going to be here in time to meet him, and it devastates me... I feel desperate for this baby to get out here right now.. I just want to curl up and cry myself to sleep..


----------



## Amsan

craftymama said:


> Glad all is ok Amsan and yay for being almost all thinned out! Sorry you were sent home Jocelyn!
> 
> I got a call this evening that my grandpa has completely lost the function of one of his lungs. They told my grandma its time to make funeral arrangements for him, as it won't be much longer now. He has about 15% lung function left in the remaining lung. I fear my baby is not going to be here in time to meet him, and it devastates me... I feel desperate for this baby to get out here right now.. I just want to curl up and cry myself to sleep..

I'm so so so sorry you're going through this hun :hugs: I wish I had some sort of advice or something, but I want to send you lots and lots of :hugs::hugs:


----------



## craftymama

Thank you.. I saw him over the weekend, and it was hard to see. He hallucinates a lot, sings this song about not needing this house anymore and seeing an angel through the window pane. Then in the next breath he seems normal again and is talking our heads off. It felt so strange. I knew it was coming when he was place in hospice, I guess I just thought there was more time.


----------



## Amsan

craftymama said:


> Thank you.. I saw him over the weekend, and it was hard to see. He hallucinates a lot, sings this song about not needing this house anymore and seeing an angel through the window pane. Then in the next breath he seems normal again and is talking our heads off. It felt so strange. I knew it was coming when he was place in hospice, I guess I just thought there was more time.

That is definitely rough... We went through the same thing with my grandma a few years back. As hard as it was, it was a bit comforting that she seemed so.... okay? with it. I guess that would be the way to describe it. She didn't seem scared or worried or anything, just very content...


----------



## craftymama

And to make matters worse, baby has hardly moved today and hasn't been as active as normal the last couple days. I'm currently drinking a sugar pop to attempt to get some movements, if baby doesn't move I'm going in.


----------



## craftymama

I think Grandpa is scared. He told Grandma he was the other day, and he just seems to talk and talk as if he has so much to say and not enough time to say it..


----------



## Amsan

I cant even imagine hun.. I will definitely be keeping you and your family in my prayers.. 

As for moving less, I have heard that they slow down right before labor, so maybe its a sign baby will be here sooner than you think...?


----------



## craftymama

I asked the doctor yesterday about it, and she said they can but that if I try to get baby moving and can't get the 10 kicks in an hour to call. Last more active time I remember today was late morning. So far no movement from baby after drinking the pop and eating a couple chocolates.


----------



## Wilsey

craftymama said:


> And to make matters worse, baby has hardly moved today and hasn't been as active as normal the last couple days. I'm currently drinking a sugar pop to attempt to get some movements, if baby doesn't move I'm going in.

So sorry about your Grandpa!

Yes, definitely go and get checked. It's better to be safe than sorry. I hope everything is all right with LO and just being lazy for a few days!


----------



## craftymama

Got only 6 movements out of baby in an hour so I'm on my way into L&D.


----------



## MrsH1980

Oh crafty so sorry not hear your grandpa has deteriotrated :( our thoughts and prayers are with you and hope everything is ok at L&D, fx just a precaution xxx


----------



## MrsH1980

Definitely contractions for me now lovely ladies - woke me at 3.30 am and now a regular 10 mins apart. Downstairs on all fours, wiggling my toosh and breathing through (and keeping everything crossed that they don't stall) xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Keep us posted MrsH!!

So ladies, I have my section booked for Wednesday 16. They'll try breaking my waters first and see if I they can get things going, otherwise she's coming out via the sunroof. Five days to go!!!!


----------



## craftymama

All is well with LO, after some juice baby looked good on the monitor. I was having mild contractions as usual, so nurse checked my cervix and I was at 4cm and 80% and that was a change from yesterday at the clinic, so she asked if I'd like to walk around and see if I couldn't get to a 5. Why not? No luck however,still at 4cm and 80% after an hour of walking and 30min on the ball, she said the wwater bag is bulging a bit in front of baby's head and it seemed to be keeping babys head from putting pressure down and that is probably what's keeping me from going full blown... (why not pop it for me then sweetie?) She thinks once that bag goes it will go fast. Still contracting, but nothing too intense, they are stronger than they were however. Back to the waiting game. Just grateful LO is ok, I don't like this quiet stuff after all these months od being such an active baby.

Good luck MrsH! So glad you're getting some contractions! Wilsey fingers crossed the breaking of the bag does the trick!


----------



## Amsan

Sounds like you're ready to get the show on the road!!! Glad everything is ok!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Crafty - so sorry about ur grandpa. Thoughts with you and family.
but brill news on baby front...will they not break your waters for u, if you so far dilated? 

Ooh go MrsH...get wiggling. 

Hope this is a chain reaction...


----------



## jodiex

Amsan said:


> I hope soon for you Jodie!
> 
> I just want all this cramping to stop!!! It seriously hurts so bad! Or at least turn into actual contractions! :cry:

Dont think its going to be soon :'(. 
Im definitely going to be the last one I just know it. 
I tried EVERYTHING and Shes not budging.


----------



## MummyMandi

craftymama said:


> I asked the doctor yesterday about it, and she said they can but that if I try to get baby moving and can't get the 10 kicks in an hour to call. Last more active time I remember today was late morning. So far no movement from baby after drinking the pop and eating a couple chocolates.

hi hun was just reading what you said about babys movements i was 38 weeks and got told if the baby moves less its quite normal when in or close to labor and i took this for granted and when i went into labour i said to the midwife she hasnt moved much but i know that can be normal around labor and she went not really lets check you and my beautiful daughter had gone and was born at 39 weeks and i didnt even realise she had stopped moving and i thought it was because i was close to labor aswell and a few days before id rung up with slow movements and they said if u get 10 in an hour its ok and i thought i did and i just wish they asked me to go up they always do and that one time they never. but im not trying to scare you im just telling you to always go with your gut hun good luck hope ur little one is here soon xx


----------



## Wilsey

Soo _that's_ what it feels like when your waters break!!!!


----------



## jodiex

Wilsey said:


> Soo _that's_ what it feels like when your waters break!!!!

Omg so excited for you. :). I so want to know what it feels like. X


----------



## Mummy Bean

Omg wilsey.....wooooo!


----------



## MrsH1980

Erm....well, we didn't make it to the hospital!!! Xander Holland born in the bath, no pain relief at all, delivered by DH while DD watched peppa pig downstairs! Paramedics turned up 5 mins after he arrived, midwife 10 mins later! 

He is 8.5lb of perfection <3


----------



## jodiex

Omg congratulations mrsh. X


----------



## Amsan

Lucky ladies!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

WOW Mrsh - huge Congratulations. Did you have to go hospital after - or you all snuggled up at home? x


----------



## MrsH1980

Snuggled at home, no hospital trip req'd! 2nd degree tear, 12 stitches, all patched up at home. Xxx


----------



## drudai

Grats mrsH!! 

We're still at the hospital over here. 4 minutes til he is a day old! :flower: They say we should be out of here in an hour. Hopefully, haven't left labor ward since I came to hospital other night.


----------



## Wilsey

OMG MrsH - that's intense! Congrats :) x 

Got my VBAC!!!!! Got to hospital and I and I was 9cm - delivered her naturally. So proud of myself :)

She was 7lbs 9oz.


----------



## sweetpea417

Holy moly! Babies everywhere! Chain reaction started ladies :thumbup:


congrats MrsH and Wilsey!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Holy shit girls! Great jobs! 

Drudai- hope you get to go home soon with your new little package!

MrsH- you gave me chills!! How long was your active labour?

Wilsey- so proud of you and now i'm looking forward to my vbac!! Can't wait to read all your stories!!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

MummyMandi said:


> craftymama said:
> 
> 
> I asked the doctor yesterday about it, and she said they can but that if I try to get baby moving and can't get the 10 kicks in an hour to call. Last more active time I remember today was late morning. So far no movement from baby after drinking the pop and eating a couple chocolates.
> 
> hi hun was just reading what you said about babys movements i was 38 weeks and got told if the baby moves less its quite normal when in or close to labor and i took this for granted and when i went into labour i said to the midwife she hasnt moved much but i know that can be normal around labor and she went not really lets check you and my beautiful daughter had gone and was born at 39 weeks and i didnt even realise she had stopped moving and i thought it was because i was close to labor aswell and a few days before id rung up with slow movements and they said if u get 10 in an hour its ok and i thought i did and i just wish they asked me to go up they always do and that one time they never. but im not trying to scare you im just telling you to always go with your gut hun good luck hope ur little one is here soon xxClick to expand...

So sorry to hear about your loss. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jocelynmarie

Congrats ladies!!!!! So happy for you and admittedly so jealous as well. Slept through the night just fine, woke up feeling nauseous, still have the headache and lost another giant piece of plug. No idea how much plug is there but jesus its gotta be all out now!!! Still a brownish tinge to it.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

craftymama said:


> I think Grandpa is scared. He told Grandma he was the other day, and he just seems to talk and talk as if he has so much to say and not enough time to say it..

Massive hugs. Having a sick grandparent anytime is crap, but during this time is really devastating.


----------



## craftymama

Yay this is wonderful to hear!!! I am so happy for you ladies!! Well done to your dh what an experience it must have been for him Mrsh! Well done Mamas! 

Had some heavy contractions during the night and this morning but as is usual nothing is staying with me. It must be the water bag as they said... I think if I can get to a 5 they will break it for me... I just need to get something going for even a little while.... I hate this hanging on the edge... word from my grandpas doctor is maybe a week left for him...I am determined to get baby out here this weekend and have him have a chance to meet his youngest great granchild before he passes... he's on a lot of morphine so he doesn't have a lot of lucid moments...but I have to try. 

Congrats ladies, hopefully the rest of us will be joining you very soon.


----------



## craftymama

MummyMandi said:


> craftymama said:
> 
> 
> I asked the doctor yesterday about it, and she said they can but that if I try to get baby moving and can't get the 10 kicks in an hour to call. Last more active time I remember today was late morning. So far no movement from baby after drinking the pop and eating a couple chocolates.
> 
> hi hun was just reading what you said about babys movements i was 38 weeks and got told if the baby moves less its quite normal when in or close to labor and i took this for granted and when i went into labour i said to the midwife she hasnt moved much but i know that can be normal around labor and she went not really lets check you and my beautiful daughter had gone and was born at 39 weeks and i didnt even realise she had stopped moving and i thought it was because i was close to labor aswell and a few days before id rung up with slow movements and they said if u get 10 in an hour its ok and i thought i did and i just wish they asked me to go up they always do and that one time they never. but im not trying to scare you im just telling you to always go with your gut hun good luck hope ur little one is here soon xxClick to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss.. I did go in and all was well with baby. It had bothered me for days that baby wasn't very active, and yesterday was especially quiet. I'm glad I went as I'd have never gotten sleep anyway had I not just for peace of mind.


----------



## jocelynmarie

So sorry to hear about your grandpa crafty. I lost mine when I was pregnant with Aidan and it was devestating yo me, still is because I know how much my grandpa would have absolutely adored him. Big hugs sent your way. Hope LO cooperates with you.


----------



## drudai

I told you ladies I would take you all with me. :haha:


----------



## Girly922

Congrats ladies!! 

Now share the labour dust!! :haha:


----------



## Amsan

I agree, pass the labor dust!!! Still cramping here, nothing major. 

I can't believe how fast you ladies all went!!! 

I'll be praying baby cooperates with you aime! Do you think you could ask them to break it sooner??


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Going in for my 38 week appt today. We don't do sweeps here I don't think, but fingers crossed for progress!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Amsan- you should change the name of the thread to 'Labour watch' lol


----------



## Wilsey

*spreads labour dust*

Can't believe it actually happened to he honest. Feels surreal!!!
Can't wait for the rest of your bubbas to arrive :) x


----------



## Girly922

I can't believe how quickly you went in the end wilsey!! Congrats on getting your vbac!


----------



## ILoveCakee

Due on Sunday and not a baby in sight! Head is 1/5th engaged but Midwife seems to think second babies often don't engage until you're in labour so that is completely irrelevant.

Will be given a sweep on friday and induction booked if no sign before then.

GET OUT :happydance:


----------



## craftymama

I don't think she'll do anything unless I go into l&d again before my wed 40 week appt. Not even a peep has been said about induction, which didn't bother me because I want to avoid pitocin, but I think its obvious I won't need more than a popped water bag. My body is doing all the work despite the bagjolding baby back. I was -2 in the hosp last night and when on the ball the pressure gets pretty intense. Never had by bag pop on its own that's the problem. I don't think its gonna happen without help. Body is primed and ready. Stupid water bag. Lol. I am trying desperately to get some contractions moving. Had a little blood in a tiny amount of mucus this morning but I think that was from the violent cervical checks I had last night.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Oh wow babies everywhere. Massive congrats ladies. 

Cant wait for pics and stories. Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Quick labour run down. Woke up at 11pm and started having contractions (about 5-7 mins apart). Had a good one at 11.45pm and felt a pop. Waters had broken. Woke hubby to get me a towel. Wondered if I'd just peed myself. Put a pad on a lay down for ten mins. Stood up and more came out. Midwife said to call when I had 3 contractions in 10 mins. I did and called (poor lady had only just made it home from hospital delivering two babies in one day).

Got into hospital about 12.30am and she checked me and I was 9cm. Not long after I started to push and used a smidge of gas. Didn't think it did much so stopped. She arrived at 1.59am at 7lbs 9oz. She's gorgeous. Already in my room and she's sleeping. I should be too but I'm wired. Can't believe it happened.

Oh and just a small tear and one stitch needed. It's actually inside which apparently heals better.

Introducing (in clothes much to big for her) Emily Grace x x
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-12 04.48.09.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## drudai

I think I need to run from you ladies. :haha: Just thinking about my labor in the hospital makes me queasy. :x All night I kept expecting to get a contraction lol! Omg the whole thing is so hazy after 1 day.


----------



## Amsan

Good call Sheldonsmommy.. Went ahead and changed it :haha:

Feeling very very wet, like more discharge or plug, but nothing when I wipe?? Uuuugh. Praying this baby decides to come this weekend! 


I am still in awe that it happened so quickly for you ladies! And super happy for you! And very very very jealous  :haha:


----------



## jodiex

NOTHING happening for me :(. Wilsey she's gorgeous. And I love thr name (the name our lil girl will be)


----------



## Amsan

Adorable wilsey! And adorable name!!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Massive congrats...now i not only want labour to start i want one like urs. X


----------



## Amsan

EXACTLY! Lol.

So I'm having some period pains that are coming in waves. They're not incredibly painful, but they are definitely coming and going, and lasting forever it seems. Going to start timing them!


----------



## Girly922

She's gorgeous wilsey!!

I've got nothing really today. Been on my hands and knees scrubbing the kitchen floor and barely any tightenings or anything!!


----------



## Amsan

Naturally, after posting that, they completely stopped so I didn't get to even time them. Of course.
I get to leave work early after lunch since there's absolutely no reason for me to be here right now. Once I get home I'm going on a long walk!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Amsan said:


> Naturally, after posting that, they completely stopped so I didn't get to even time them. Of course.
> I get to leave work early after lunch since there's absolutely no reason for me to be here right now. Once I get home I'm going on a long walk!

I wish some of us lived close together so we could go on pregnancy waddles together.

I am still only 2 cm and discouraged, although I know I am still early at 38 weeks. My obgyn told me to stay active and enjoy my sex life this weekend hahaha


----------



## Amsan

sheldonsmommy said:


> Amsan said:
> 
> 
> Naturally, after posting that, they completely stopped so I didn't get to even time them. Of course.
> I get to leave work early after lunch since there's absolutely no reason for me to be here right now. Once I get home I'm going on a long walk!
> 
> I wish some of us lived close together so we could go on pregnancy waddles together.
> 
> I am still only 2 cm and discouraged, although I know I am still early at 38 weeks. My obgyn told me to stay active and enjoy my sex life this weekend hahahaClick to expand...

I suppose pregnancy waddle would be a more suitable name for it! Lol

I would have loved to be 2 cm at 38 weeks! I'm due Monday and only "a very loose 1" cm dilated, but 90% effaced. 

:rofl: I wish I had the option of sex because I would SO take advantage of it! 

Had 2 contractions 8 minutes apart lasting 30-40 seconds each. Now nothing. Again.


----------



## Girly922

These babies need to hurry up and decide to come!! 

And yes, pregnancy waddle is definitely more appropriate! Lol.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Amsan said:


> sheldonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amsan said:
> 
> 
> Naturally, after posting that, they completely stopped so I didn't get to even time them. Of course.
> I get to leave work early after lunch since there's absolutely no reason for me to be here right now. Once I get home I'm going on a long walk!
> 
> I wish some of us lived close together so we could go on pregnancy waddles together.
> 
> I am still only 2 cm and discouraged, although I know I am still early at 38 weeks. My obgyn told me to stay active and enjoy my sex life this weekend hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> I suppose pregnancy waddle would be a more suitable name for it! Lol
> 
> I would have loved to be 2 cm at 38 weeks! I'm due Monday and only "a very loose 1" cm dilated, but 90% effaced.
> 
> :rofl: I wish I had the option of sex because I would SO take advantage of it!
> 
> Had 2 contractions 8 minutes apart lasting 30-40 seconds each. Now nothing. Again.Click to expand...

I can hardly take my cervical checks or walk without feeling baby's head being squished in my pelvis, I don't want my dh's thing bouncing around in there lol. Poor guy, it's been quite the dry spell for us.


----------



## Amsan

Girly922 said:


> These babies need to hurry up and decide to come!!
> 
> And yes, pregnancy waddle is definitely more appropriate! Lol.

I know! These false alarms are killing me! I can't help but get excited with each contraction! And then it stops. :(


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> These babies need to hurry up and decide to come!!
> 
> And yes, pregnancy waddle is definitely more appropriate! Lol.
> 
> I know! These false alarms are killing me! I can't help but get excited with each contraction! And then it stops. :(Click to expand...

Exactly what was happening to me. I can only assume it was dilating me over a few days!!


----------



## Girly922

I hope that's what's happening here too. I get period pains that turn into mild contractions. That die out. If its all working to dilate then I can manage with that. Lol. 

I've stopped getting excited over any pains now. Think it'll take my waters going or being admitted into the midwife unit before I let myself get excited now.

As for sex, I can't think of anything worse right now!! Lol.


----------



## Wilsey

If my waters hadn't gone I wouldn't have been so quick to go in. All my other contractions fizzled out and I would have thought the same of these ones!


----------



## jodiex

Please send some labour dust my way.haha. x


----------



## Amsan

I wish my water would just go already!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> I wish my water would just go already!!!!!

Mine didn't go last time so was not expecting it this time. Certainly helpful for that timeframe! And I think it sped the labour up.


----------



## jocelynmarie

ARGH... I am so frustrated I am sitting here crying. I still have the same headache that I've had since yesterday, I have to start work in an hour, so I called the dr's office to see if they would agree to start my leave of absence from work, but no such freaking luck. I don't have a medical reason behind it so they won't. 

Absolutely nothing today, lots of lightning crotch, but no real noticeable contractions. A 9 hour shift on the phone staring at a computer screen is going to kill me. Just come out already baby girl, I can't handle any more of this!


----------



## Girly922

Tightenings and pains picking up again but nothing that really seems worthwhile timing. Going to go have a bath with some clary sage oil see if that increases them. Not very hopeful at this point to be honest. Feels like it'll just be another night leading up to nothing.


----------



## drudai

My waters didn't break naturally, and I was 8cm/100% effaced. Dr broke them for me and 2 contractions later it was go time. Don't hold too much stock in them determining labor/delivery hehe.


----------



## Girly922

If my waters don't go, I think the contractions will have to be pretty intense to make me go in. Just in case they send me home again. Lol.


----------



## jocelynmarie

I am with you on that girly, that sucked being sent home.


----------



## Amsan

Contractions 5-7 minutes apart lasting 30 sec-1 and a half min. Fingers freakin crossed.


----------



## crossedfinger

Amsan said:


> Contractions 5-7 minutes apart lasting 30 sec-1 and a half min. Fingers freakin crossed.

Crossing fingers for you!!!


----------



## Girly922

Keeping everything crossed amsan!!


----------



## Amsan

Thanks!!! Can't go in until they're under 5 but they're definitely getting stronger!


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> Thanks!!! Can't go in until they're under 5 but they're definitely getting stronger!

Got my fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## lovecats

I hope this is it for you Amsan....We have the same due dates (I think). I've had my days where I thought this is it but no such luck yet,it turns out they are just practice ones every time...it's so frustrating!!!!!:dohh:
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.Goodluck!!!!!


----------



## Amsan

They're slowing down now :( the last 2 were 10 apart damn it


----------



## craftymama

Ugh.... I have myself just beyond stressed out...my sister is at my gpas and keeps calling me crying and telling me how bad he is, and it only makes the desperation that much worse, so I have walked for hours today...sat on the ball..I even sat and jumped up and down in place in the middle of a park while my son played. I can't get the contractions to stay, yet they're obviously progressing me, and I'm afraid I'm going to give birth at home..something I know that dh and I are not prepared to handle... I came home from the walk to the park frustrated yet again that my contractions stopped, feeling a panic attack come on, and decided to take a shower and ttry to calm down. Got in, stood there for a good 5 min and just bawled. Then I put soap in my hair and soon as it was in and I was about to rinse the water pressure stops. I just stood there staring at the shower head, and again started to cry. They came to flush out the hydrants and it completely knocked out our water. Finally after 15 min I got to finish my shower, and I feel even worse than I did when I started it.. I never thought I'd be in this place, so desperate for pregnancy to end, but here it is. I give up..DH is home, so I think I will go lay down and cry until I fall sleep.. ugh..


----------



## drudai

Amsan, mine tapered off, but then I walked for ages around the store and it got things moving!

Be active for sure. xx


----------



## lovecats

Amsan said:


> They're slowing down now :( the last 2 were 10 apart damn it

You poor thing!:hugs:
I know how it feels....I think our babies just like to torture us!:nope:
Very soon it will be the real thing and once baby is here we will be missing our bumps!:dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

craftymama said:


> Ugh.... I have myself just beyond stressed out...my sister is at my gpas and keeps calling me crying and telling me how bad he is, and it only makes the desperation that much worse, so I have walked for hours today...sat on the ball..I even sat and jumped up and down in place in the middle of a park while my son played. I can't get the contractions to stay, yet they're obviously progressing me, and I'm afraid I'm going to give birth at home..something I know that dh and I are not prepared to handle... I came home from the walk to the park frustrated yet again that my contractions stopped, feeling a panic attack come on, and decided to take a shower and ttry to calm down. Got in, stood there for a good 5 min and just bawled. Then I put soap in my hair and soon as it was in and I was about to rinse the water pressure stops. I just stood there staring at the shower head, and again started to cry. They came to flush out the hydrants and it completely knocked out our water. Finally after 15 min I got to finish my shower, and I feel even worse than I did when I started it.. I never thought I'd be in this place, so desperate for pregnancy to end, but here it is. I give up..DH is home, so I think I will go lay down and cry until I fall sleep.. ugh..

It's not far off hun!! I started to get super emotional too (not as good a reason) but I think you're two shakes away. Stay stong x


----------



## Wilsey

I just have to say I wasn't even remotely active. I sat on my arse most.of the day apart from crawling around on the floor twice for five mins to pick up my son's toys!!


----------



## Amsan

Oh aime, I so wish things get going soon for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Amsan...hope they pick up for you. 

Crafty - massive hugs. It an emotional time with out going through ur hardship. Really hope ur little one turns up real soon. 

Wilsey- u not meant to be exhausted? 

Well was having contractions all evening but after having a bath they all gone. Feeling poop. Due date tomorrow so chances of having baby slim.


----------



## Amsan

I hear that. I need to shower but afraid it'll completely stop the contractions all together! 

Just got back from a walk and they've seemed to completely gone. Had one strong one when i got home but that was it.


----------



## Girly922

I'm now convinced that baths are bad! Everything stops after having a bath. I give up. 

Feeling sorry for myself, OH is on his wa home from work so I've put my order in for him to bring me some Maccy D's in! Lol. 

I hope you ladies have some luck overnight!!


----------



## MrsH1980

sheldonsmommy said:


> Holy shit girls! Great jobs!
> 
> Drudai- hope you get to go home soon with your new little package!
> 
> MrsH- you gave me chills!! How long was your active labour?
> 
> Wilsey- so proud of you and now i'm looking forward to my vbac!! Can't wait to read all your stories!!

Active labour recorded as 12 mins, pushing for 2 mins! Yikes!!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Oh my gawd! If only everyone could have a labour like that, nobody would use painkillers!!

Not saying it was easy by any stretch, but easier than 12 hours i'm sure! Congrats again!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Wow that crazy...pass some that stuff around.


----------



## October2013

Amsan said:


> Just got back from a walk and they've seemed to completely gone. Had one strong one when i got home but that was it.

Darn it! :hissy: 
I know how you feel. I thought last night it was _maaaaaybe_ starting for me... I began getting really intense belly cramps around 4:30am, and then (TMI HERE) I suddenly had the most massive clear out of my life! :? I thought, after an intense poo like that, contractions HAVE to be starting soon! But, of course they did not. So I went to sleep with pointless, painful belly cramps, and woke up NOT soaked in a puddle of amniotic fluid. :( 
Tomorrow is my due date, and I could probably guarantee I'll be spending it the same way as today... Crampy and waiting impatiently.
:coffee:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Well just had my bloody show....and having back pain...so could end up with a due date baby.


----------



## Amsan

Omw to hospital think this is it


----------



## Girly922

Good luck amsan and mummy bean!! Keep us updated :)


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Mummy Bean said:


> Well just had my bloody show....and having back pain...so could end up with a due date baby.

Fingers crossed!!! Sending painful contraction vibes your way!!


----------



## craftymama

Good luck amsan and mummy! Let us know, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Amsan said:


> Omw to hospital think this is it

What happened?! Ooh I hope everything goes ok for you :)

What an exciting day!


----------



## Wilsey

Can't wait for updates!!!! :)


----------



## October2013

:shock: :shock: :shock: Whaaaat?! Can't wait for an update!

The rest of us will be waiting impatiently and STILL pregnant. :brat:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Well im just laying of sofa...deff contracting...but nothing serious yet. Really should sleep but way to excited. 

Hole this is it for you Amsan.


----------



## drudai

Go Amsan. :dance:


----------



## NewAtThis13

And finally for an update!!! I had my yellow turned PINK! bundle at 3:22 pm yesterday the 10th :) We named her Cadence, she was 8 pounds 14 ounces and 20 inches long...SO big!! my other DD was 7 pounds.. She is completely healthy and perfect we are already home. I didn't tear at all which I was afraid of. I did ask for an epidural when I was 8cm dilated and he did it, and I felt everything still only on the right :( then as soon as I hit 8-9 cm I could feel everythign anyway as it was lower than where he put the epidural..30 minutes after I asked for it I was pushing. It hurt a ton and my poor butt is swollen lol but I am so happy!!!


----------



## NC_Sarah

It's exciting seeing all the familiar names/faces having their babies, but I have to admit I'm incredibly jealous! Can't wait to give my update if this little girl ever decides to show up.

Congrats!


----------



## craftymama

No news must be good news!!! I assume Amsan is being admitted and still contracting woohoo! How are you doing mummybean?


----------



## sheldonsmommy

NewAtThis13 said:


> And finally for an update!!! I had my yellow turned PINK! bundle at 3:22 pm yesterday the 10th :) We named her Cadence, she was 8 pounds 14 ounces and 20 inches long...SO big!! my other DD was 7 pounds.. She is completely healthy and perfect we are already home. I didn't tear at all which I was afraid of. I did ask for an epidural when I was 8cm dilated and he did it, and I felt everything still only on the right :( then as soon as I hit 8-9 cm I could feel everythign anyway as it was lower than where he put the epidural..30 minutes after I asked for it I was pushing. It hurt a ton and my poor butt is swollen lol but I am so happy!!!

Ooh massive congratulations!! I was thinking about you today. 8lbs 14oz is a great size! My son was 9lbs 1oz (emcs), so you saying you didn't tear makes me happy :)

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats newatthis!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amsan

Got here 3 hours ago. They weren't registering my contractions and I was only dilated to a 1. But they were closer and more painful. Checked an hour later and dilated to a 3. Officially in labor!!!!!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Amsan said:


> Got here 3 hours ago. They weren't registering my contractions and I was only dilated to a 1. But they were closer and more painful. Checked an hour later and dilated to a 3. Officially in labor!!!!!

Oh keep us updated as much as you can! I wish you so much baby luck :)


----------



## Bluewings

Yay!!!


----------



## craftymama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: WOOHOO!! Congrats Amsan and good luck!!! Wishing you a fast, smooth delivery!!!


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats newatthis!! 

Yay amsan!! Good luck and hope to hear your birth story very soon!!


----------



## Amsan

The contractions were sooooo painful and I cried when they couldn't register them and.told me I wasn't in labor. Another nurse suggested I sit up and then they finally started to register. Got into an actual room and they gave me synthetic morphine. Aaaamazing. Now I have gotten the epidural and I don't feel shit!!!!! Dilated to a four. Gonna break my water here soon.


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Amsan! Congrats can't wait for your update!

All kinds of labors yesterday/today!! Hopefully I am soon to follow :D


----------



## Girly922

I've woken up to some painful-ish contractions that make me want to be sick. I'm struggling to time them where I'm so tired. So just going to see if I can get back to sleep or if they get more intense. 

Good luck amsan, sounds like you're progressing well.


----------



## Glitter_berry

Yay Amsan. Can't wait for you to meet your little man. 

Congrats newatthis!!!


----------



## October2013

Amsan said:


> The contractions were sooooo painful and I cried when they couldn't register them and.told me I wasn't in labor. Another nurse suggested I sit up and then they finally started to register. Got into an actual room and they gave me synthetic morphine. Aaaamazing. Now I have gotten the epidural and I don't feel shit!!!!! Dilated to a four. Gonna break my water here soon.

Eeeek! How was getting the epidural?


----------



## Amsan

Congrats newatthis!!!


Waters have been.broken!


----------



## Wilsey

Wahoooo Amsan!!! Can't wait for an update.

That chain reaction is no joke!!!! ;)


----------



## craftymama

Still waiting for that "labor bug" to spread to me lol. I've sat on the ball for about 2 hours tonight. All I did was make my lady parts hurt more. Getting super random contractions. I guess at least they hurt a little. I have to go in to work tomorrow morning for a couple hours now, I so don't want to...but hell...what else am I gonna do? Not like I'm having a baby or anything! I think I am now at the point where I am going to try what you did Wilsey and say "To heck with it..you can stay in there!" I am not touching the ball again. I'm too tired to fight it anymore. 

Glad you're comfortable Amsan! Those epidurals are pretty amazing once they're in. Hopefully things will fly by now that the water has broken! Soon you'll be meeting your little guy!


----------



## Yipee

Wow, congratulations! Can't wait to read how it went, once you're rested and recovered :)


----------



## Amsan

The epidural wasn't bad at all! Uncomfortable because she couldn't fins the right spot and I only felt a little pinch. My right leg is completely numb, left leg is so so. Not feeling ANY contractions at all. I feel great lol


----------



## MrsH1980

Yahoooo ladies! Congrats newatthis and gooo Amsan!!!!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Holy crap, congrats ladies.... crafty, when will it be our turn?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Woo congrats Newatthis. 

Go Amsan...sounds like things are really going. 

Im still at home was contracting until about 3am when finally fell asleep. Had loads more bloody show. Just getting ready to go for a big walk to try and get things going.


----------



## Girly922

My contractions settled enough for me to fall asleep around 5am. This morning I've got lots of period pain and backache but only mild tightenings. Off round my parents today to celebrate my dad's birthday so will try and keep active and hope things pick up again.


----------



## jodiex

NewAtThis13 said:


> And finally for an update!!! I had my yellow turned PINK! bundle at 3:22 pm yesterday the 10th :) We named her Cadence, she was 8 pounds 14 ounces and 20 inches long...SO big!! my other DD was 7 pounds.. She is completely healthy and perfect we are already home. I didn't tear at all which I was afraid of. I did ask for an epidural when I was 8cm dilated and he did it, and I felt everything still only on the right :( then as soon as I hit 8-9 cm I could feel everythign anyway as it was lower than where he put the epidural..30 minutes after I asked for it I was pushing. It hurt a ton and my poor butt is swollen lol but I am so happy!!!

Wow congratulations on your.pink bundle. Ive been waiting for an update from you. X


----------



## jodiex

Good luck amsan. 
I feel.like im going to be left all alone on this thread :cry:


----------



## lovecats

Congratulations NewAtThis13....I hope all is well!:happydance:


----------



## lovecats

jodiex said:


> Good luck amsan.
> I feel.like im going to be left all alone on this thread :cry:

Plenty of us still waiting jodiex,don't give up hope!This may be it for all of us!!!:winkwink:


----------



## jodiex

lovecats said:


> jodiex said:
> 
> 
> Good luck amsan.
> I feel.like im going to be left all alone on this thread :cry:
> 
> Plenty of us still waiting jodiex,don't give up hope!This may be it for all of us!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Hopefully :). I havnt had any signs though. When are u due? X


----------



## lovecats

jodiex said:


> lovecats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodiex said:
> 
> 
> Good luck amsan.
> I feel.like im going to be left all alone on this thread :cry:
> 
> Plenty of us still waiting jodiex,don't give up hope!This may be it for all of us!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully :). I havnt had any signs though. When are u due? XClick to expand...

Hi Jodiex!My due date is tomorrow 13th!They say there is always calm before the storm....maybe it'll be that way for us.Plenty of us have had not very many signs but look at Amsan.We'll have our babies very soon,you wait and see!:hugs:


----------



## Amsan

Whew! So!


I don't remember times or anything because that epidural was fuckin awesome. But at one point his heart rate started to drop significantly with each contraction. It always went right back up but they didn't want it to turn emergency so there was talk of a c section before my actual Dr got there. So the anesthesiologist came in and dosed me up with more of the epidural to prepare for c section, and then they gave me a shot to stop my contractions long enough to give baby a break. Well, after that I felt absolutely nothing! I couldn't even move my legs at ALL at this point. And the shot made my heart race super fast and gave me the shakes. Dr decided to do some practice pushes and it was so hard because I couldn't feel ANYTHING at all so I had no idea where or how hard I was pushing and my Dr kept yelling at me. I ended up throwing up :-/ oh, obviously he decided not to go through with the c section, it was a vacuum assist. Sorry lol. Anyway they shut off the epi so I could feel enough to push. My 6 lb 6 oz, 18 1/2 inch long monkey arrived at 319 on 10/12/13. I have a second degree tear and a periurethral tear? Or something like that. As they stitched me up (holy fucking ow) they set baby on me for skin to skin but up so high I couldn't even see him. 

By the time they were done stitching me they took him to the nursery so I STILL haven't really seen him. Gonna try adding a picture here.


----------



## jodiex

Congratulations. X


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats amsan!! Sounds like you had a bit of a roller coaster ride through all that. Hope you're both doing well and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Comgratulations Amsan!! Bet he's gorgeous :D xx


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Congrats momma! Get some rest and enjoy your new bundle :)


----------



## Wilsey

Yay! Congrats!!! Our bubbas have the same birthday :)

May the chain reaction continue!!!! ;)


----------



## lovecats

Congratulations Amsan!All the best to you and your little one...Take care!:happydance:


----------



## drudai

Congratulations Amsan. I have a 2nd degree on my perineum too. It's a sucky spot, but at the same time better than anywhere else. :flower:

It's hard getting in and out of bed/chairs but if you keep relatively active (not too active!) it'll become easier. 

Grats grats grats! 

Crazy how we are all going so fast and at once!


----------



## lauraairving

I've been stalking all day waiting for your post! Congratulations!!!!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## craftymama

Congrats amsan!! Wow sounds like things got scary!! Glad he's out safely and hope you're getting some rest! Can't wait for a pic!! :hugs:


----------



## crossedfinger

Congrats! :happydance: have been stalking.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats amsan. Wishing u quick recovery.

mine completely stalled ...oh well.


----------



## Amsan

Idk if these links will work for the pictures but there's 
https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/phot...t=photo_comment_tagged&__user=100000445378916


----------



## Amsan

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/phot...t=photo_comment_tagged&__user=100000445378916


----------



## Amsan

Still have yet to sleep though. Now been up for 26 hours.


----------



## DebbieF

He is so handsome, congrats!


----------



## NewAtThis13

gorgeous amsan!!! congrats!


----------



## MrsH1980

Congrats Amsan! Enjoy those precious newborn cuddles x


----------



## sheldonsmommy

He's beautiful <3


----------



## jodiex

Hes gorgeous amd you look lovely :). X


----------



## Amsan

Thanks ladies!!! It's still so unreal!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Congrats Amsan and newatthis and wiley and mrsh and geez everyone! Apparently yesterday was a popular day for babies. 3 of my other friends had babies yesterday!

I am so jealous of everyone right now  but of course so happy for all you ladies <3


----------



## ILoveCakee

I'm gonna be left here all pregnant by myself. Due tomorrow, no signs at all :baby:


----------



## lovecats

ILoveCakee said:


> I'm gonna be left here all pregnant by myself. Due tomorrow, no signs at all :baby:

I am due tomorrow too!Just out of curiosity,what part of the south west do you live?I'm from Weymouth.
I've not had very many signs either...lost my plug 2 days ago but that is it.I went 10 days over with my two sons so it's not looking good!:nope:


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhh they are both so cute!!!!


----------



## ILoveCakee

lovecats said:


> ILoveCakee said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be left here all pregnant by myself. Due tomorrow, no signs at all :baby:
> 
> I am due tomorrow too!Just out of curiosity,what part of the south west do you live?I'm from Weymouth.
> I've not had very many signs either...lost my plug 2 days ago but that is it.I went 10 days over with my two sons so it's not looking good!:nope:Click to expand...

Not sure what a plug looks like, but I've had no mucus-ey stuff or anything like that. Literally think I'm gonna be pregnant forever! 

I'm near Bristol :)


----------



## jodiex

NewAtThis13 said:


> Here's Cady. She has dark brown hair and my other daughter has platinum blonde!!!

Shes stunning. My son is white blonde so I do wonder what colour she is going to be. X


----------



## lovecats

ILoveCakee said:


> lovecats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveCakee said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be left here all pregnant by myself. Due tomorrow, no signs at all :baby:
> 
> I am due tomorrow too!Just out of curiosity,what part of the south west do you live?I'm from Weymouth.
> I've not had very many signs either...lost my plug 2 days ago but that is it.I went 10 days over with my two sons so it's not looking good!:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what a plug looks like, but I've had no mucus-ey stuff or anything like that. Literally think I'm gonna be pregnant forever!
> 
> I'm near Bristol :)Click to expand...

That's a little how I feel at the moment...I don't know what is better,to have signs and then be left in limbo or not to have signs.
Bristol is pretty close to weymouth...always strange when it turns out someone lives near!
I hope things start happening for us soon...I had a few contractions earlier after hoovering the house but now sat on my bum and have disappeared.:dohh:


----------



## jocelynmarie

Well the labor dust has been definitely sprinkled. My waters are definitely going. Will be on my way to l&d soon.


----------



## Wilsey

jocelynmarie said:


> Well the labor dust has been definitely sprinkled. My waters are definitely going. Will be on my way to l&d soon.

Yay!!!! Best of luck x


----------



## sheldonsmommy

jocelynmarie said:


> Well the labor dust has been definitely sprinkled. My waters are definitely going. Will be on my way to l&d soon.

Woo hoo!! Go jocelynmarie! Good luck :)


----------



## laila 44

Congrats ladies!! Come on over to baby club!!


----------



## NC_Sarah

Yea jocelynmarie :)

I had another false alarm this morning. Contractions 8 minutes apart for a couple hours that fizzled into nothing :( I just got up from a nap and I've had a few so I'll be back to timing again


----------



## lovecats

Everyone seems to be going into labour and it's starting to worry me....Hubby is away from home tonight (about 90 miles away).Trying to take it easy so I don't trigger anymore contractions as had quite a few tonight and lost more plug...I can't believe my luck!:nope:


----------



## craftymama

Oh he's absolutely ADORABLE Amsan!! I hope you get some sleep soon! I know it can be sooo hard to afterwards when all you want is to snuggle your baby! Enjoy him :)

Congrats newatthis she's so beautiful!! Good luck Jocelyn! Will stalk facebook for your updates!

AFM, I worked this morning. And hated every second of it. Every single person that walked by me said "oh my god you're STILL pregnant?!" Which doesn't help my being blue over still being pregnant lol. Going to visit my grandpa tomorrow, unless something changes. Not holding my breath. I get contractions and get excited when I get 4 or so 8 min apart and soon as I tell dh they are gone lol. They hurt though, guess that's something. I feel so swollen down there right now, just painfully swollen amd when I am sitting it seems to feel worse. I was never this swollen in my previous pregnancies. Of course I also never made it this far before either. Does this sound unusual to anyone?


----------



## Mummy Bean

Woo go jocelyn...hope it going well. X


----------



## Sazaroo

Good luck and congratulations ladies!
When's it myyyyyy turnnnn?! Wahhhhhhh :( xx


----------



## craftymama

Sazaroo said:


> Good luck and congratulations ladies!
> When's it myyyyyy turnnnn?! Wahhhhhhh :( xx

Oh hon..... I feel like a jerk for complaining. I feel for you!!! Hope you go soon!


----------



## Sazaroo

craftymama said:


> Sazaroo said:
> 
> 
> Good luck and congratulations ladies!
> When's it myyyyyy turnnnn?! Wahhhhhhh :( xx
> 
> Oh hon..... I feel like a jerk for complaining. I feel for you!!! Hope you go soon!Click to expand...

Hehe thank you huni! I'm so grumpy right now :(
Pretty sure I'm going to be pregnant forever!
Xx


----------



## craftymama

I bet it feels that way! I keep telling myself "Anytime you could just GO! Stop sweating it!" But I don't seem to hear myself lol.


----------



## TMonster

Congrats everyone!
Your LOs are sooo beautiful!

I am so jealous and so excited and half freaking out because I look at these pictures and think there is no way in hell something that size can come out of my body lol

I am gonna bounce on my ball a bit extra tonight. Maybe some of your baby dust will rub off on me.


----------



## Amsan

Thanks aime!!! I am SO in love with him he is absolutely perfect!!! He's so quiet and content all of the time!!! I just love him!! 


I hope things start changing for you girls!!


I can't check other threads, has anyone heard from October??


----------



## TMonster

She was in labor with poor internet at the hospital last I saw but I was about to look for her thread now for an update.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Amsan said:


> Thanks aime!!! I am SO in love with him he is absolutely perfect!!! He's so quiet and content all of the time!!! I just love him!!
> 
> 
> I hope things start changing for you girls!!
> 
> 
> I can't check other threads, has anyone heard from October??

I'm excited for you :)

I haven't seen anything on her thread. Hopefully she's in the thick of it or holding her new babe!!


----------



## Amsan

Thanks aime!!! I am SO in love with him he is absolutely perfect!!! He's so quiet and content all of the time!!! I just love him!! 


I hope things start changing for you girls!!


I can't check other threads, has anyone heard from October??


----------



## Amsan

Damn phone idk why it.posted twice. Thanks ladies!!! 


Here's another of him :) 
https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/phot...t=photo_comment_tagged&__user=100000445378916


----------



## Nicolalove353

So happy to hear that you had your baby! He is really beautiful and a full head of hair! Now it's time to just enjoy him! Congrats!


----------



## Girly922

Gorgeous little bubbas ladies!!

Good luck jocelyn!

Not sure if I had my show earlier. Went to the toilet and TMI heard a load plop. Lost something rather large. Couldn't see if it was blood streaked or not. Clear mucus on the toilet paper. Definitely different from the amounts of plug I've been losing. The moment I got off the toilet, I got horrendous period pains that lasted a good few hours. Not long after that, I had a bit of a clear out. The pains have now eased a lot. Hoping things pick up again tonight.


----------



## lunarsea

Totally late post, but congrats ladies! 
Had my little girl today (10/12/13) at 11:12 a.m. without even needing induction, went into labor all on my own at around 8 p.m. Friday, checked into the hospital and found out I made it to 7 cm naturally at home. Labored without pain relief for awhile before nearly needing an EMCS and being numbed up to my nipples. After the scare passed, found out I was 10 cm and had my water broken. Things progressed quickly after that. Couldn't feel a damn thing when pushing, which upset me because I had planned on a natural birth, but still managed to do it in less than a half hour with no tearing!
Also, *Amsan*, I had a feeling we'd have our babies on the same day...


----------



## Amsan

lunarsea said:


> Totally late post, but congrats ladies!
> Had my little girl today (10/12/13) at 11:12 a.m. without even needing induction, went into labor all on my own at around 8 p.m. Friday, checked into the hospital and found out I made it to 7 cm naturally at home. Labored without pain relief for awhile before nearly needing an EMCS and being numbed up to my nipples. After the scare passed, found out I was 10 cm and had my water broken. Things progressed quickly after that. Couldn't feel a damn thing when pushing, which upset me because I had planned on a natural birth, but still managed to do it in less than a half hour with no tearing!
> Also, *Amsan*, I had a feeling we'd have our babies on the same day...

Awwwww congratulations!!!!! I had a feeling we would too! Praying October has joined us?!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Contracting every 2 1/2 minutes. So far very tolerable and haven't needed the epidural yet. Last time they checked I was at a 5 which wasn't much progress from when I came in and since they want baby out within 24 hours of waters going they put me on a pitocin drip. Hopefully she'll be here sooner than later


----------



## AussieBub

He is adorable Amsan, congratulations!

-AussieBub


----------



## Amsan

Thanks everyone. 

Pretty fucking irritated right now. My father, who is a heavy smoker, decides to come visit. He sanitized his hands when he came in first. But I had a friend here who was holding the baby already. So my dad decides to go downstairs to eat. Then comes back up and sits in the farthest seat away from me to hold the baby. Moves over to the rocker next to me and I can literally smell the smoke on his clothes and breath. He's been inches from my sons face talking to him and kissing his face, touching his face. So my son starts sneezing one after another. I asked him if he had been to smoke and he said "oh that wouldn't cause him to sneeze". Um really you have toxins on your clothes and are breathing in his fucking face and you're telling me "it won't cause him to sneeze? He has spent an hour, two inches away from his face. Are people seriously this fucking stupid? I can smell the smoke from here and its making ME nauseous.


----------



## TMonster

Hugs! I am sorry!
Is there any way you can get him to change his clothes and brush his teeth as well as sanitizing his hands in the future before he goes near the baby?

Also, I may have missed it but did your mother end up cutting the cord?


----------



## lunarsea

Amsan said:


> lunarsea said:
> 
> 
> Totally late post, but congrats ladies!
> Had my little girl today (10/12/13) at 11:12 a.m. without even needing induction, went into labor all on my own at around 8 p.m. Friday, checked into the hospital and found out I made it to 7 cm naturally at home. Labored without pain relief for awhile before nearly needing an EMCS and being numbed up to my nipples. After the scare passed, found out I was 10 cm and had my water broken. Things progressed quickly after that. Couldn't feel a damn thing when pushing, which upset me because I had planned on a natural birth, but still managed to do it in less than a half hour with no tearing!
> Also, *Amsan*, I had a feeling we'd have our babies on the same day...
> 
> Awwwww congratulations!!!!! I had a feeling we would too! Praying October has joined us?!Click to expand...

Congrats to you as well, your little boy is adorable. Also, I hope soo! I just saw her thread!


----------



## Amsan

TMonster said:


> Hugs! I am sorry!
> Is there any way you can get him to change his clothes and brush his teeth as well as sanitizing his hands in the future before he goes near the baby?
> 
> Also, I may have missed it but did your mother end up cutting the cord?

I guess I'm going to have to. 

My mom and FOB both cut the cord


----------



## TMonster

Oh wow, he showed up.
How are you dealing with it? How is he doing with the baby?


----------



## jocelynmarie

Sophia is here! 11 hrs from the start of my waters rupturing to birth. She is gorgeous and worth every uncomfortable second. 7lbs 2oz and 20 inches long.


----------



## Wilsey

jocelynmarie said:


> Sophia is here! 11 hrs from the start of my waters rupturing to birth. She is gorgeous and worth every uncomfortable second. 7lbs 2oz and 20 inches long.

Congratulations!!!!! Beautiful name :)


----------



## mummysarah

Congratulations!


----------



## Amsan

jocelynmarie said:


> Sophia is here! 11 hrs from the start of my waters rupturing to birth. She is gorgeous and worth every uncomfortable second. 7lbs 2oz and 20 inches long.

Ooooh congratulations!!!!! 



Tmonster, he was fab during delivery. Couldn't have asked for a better support group there with me. He left roughly around 7-8 am (4-5 hours after birth) to go home, shower and rest up a bit before he came back for Ohhh, 15 minutes. And then left again. Supposedly has to work today but there was a huge annual Halloween party going on too so needless to say his priorities are still in the same spot.


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> jocelynmarie said:
> 
> 
> Sophia is here! 11 hrs from the start of my waters rupturing to birth. She is gorgeous and worth every uncomfortable second. 7lbs 2oz and 20 inches long.
> 
> Ooooh congratulations!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tmonster, he was fab during delivery. Couldn't have asked for a better support group there with me. He left roughly around 7-8 am (4-5 hours after birth) to go home, shower and rest up a bit before he came back for Ohhh, 15 minutes. And then left again. Supposedly has to work today but there was a huge annual Halloween party going on too so needless to say his priorities are still in the same spot.Click to expand...

Sounds like such a class act!


----------



## Amsan

Oh he is!!! He made the comment when he was leaving that he was here throughout all of yesterday. I gave him the thumbs up and told him one day of parenthood must get him father of the year award. Told him to have a great time and he was missing out, not us. Have ignored all his texts since then.


----------



## Wilsey

How long are you in hospital for Amsan?


----------



## sheldonsmommy

jocelynmarie said:


> Sophia is here! 11 hrs from the start of my waters rupturing to birth. She is gorgeous and worth every uncomfortable second. 7lbs 2oz and 20 inches long.

Amazing :) 

Congratulations!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Amsan said:


> Oh he is!!! He made the comment when he was leaving that he was here throughout all of yesterday. I gave him the thumbs up and told him one day of parenthood must get him father of the year award. Told him to have a great time and he was missing out, not us. Have ignored all his texts since then.

Had to put in the 'face time'... Sorry he's such a douche :(


----------



## Amsan

I mean he seems super happy and even cried after he came out. My sister got the perfect "first family photo" of the three of us. I just don't know that he quite gets it. Whatever. 

I think they're gonna let me go home monday. I have no idea why I'm being kept so long. I had assumed I'd get to leave on Sunday. Which I guess is today and I still haven't really slept so I won't complain lol


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats lunasea and jocelyn. These past 48 hrs really been baby mad eh?


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> I mean he seems super happy and even cried after he came out. My sister got the perfect "first family photo" of the three of us. I just don't know that he quite gets it. Whatever.
> 
> I think they're gonna let me go home monday. I have no idea why I'm being kept so long. I had assumed I'd get to leave on Sunday. Which I guess is today and I still haven't really slept so I won't complain lol

I'm going home tomorrow too. They like you to stay 48 hours so they can check baby's weight loss is within normal range and do various checks. Also make sure you're feeding ok. That's here though.

Know what you mean about sleep. I'm shattered!


----------



## Amsan

He's lost 2 oz since he was born.. is that normal? I literally cried after the nurse told me that. I'm gonna have to try getting a picture of the look on my sons face when he doesnt want to eat and show you ladies lol. I know it won't be cute later but he's just the funniest little thing ever.


----------



## jocelynmarie

So far Sophia has been doing a great job latching. She's breastfed twice so far and did great both times. 

Amsan, so sorry to hear that the fob is just not getting it. Hopefully he'll come around for your sons sake. 

I swear I am in more pain now with contractions than I was during labor!!!


----------



## Cccbb61013

Amsan said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/phot...t=photo_comment_tagged&__user=100000445378916


He's perfect! Congrats mama!


----------



## Wilsey

They generally lose 10% of their body weight.

Ugh, after pains are the worst!!!


----------



## Glitter_berry

Congrats amsan he is gorgeous. And yes it's normal for them to lose weight after. Hunter went from 7 lb 2 to 6 lb 15 at discharge. One week on he has gained back to his birth weight. 

And Jocelyn congrats I was so excited to see her photo on Facebook.


----------



## Cccbb61013

Amsan said:


> He's lost 2 oz since he was born.. is that normal? I literally cried after the nurse told me that. I'm gonna have to try getting a picture of the look on my sons face when he doesnt want to eat and show you ladies lol. I know it won't be cute later but he's just the funniest little thing ever.

Yes, very normal! DS was 6.3lbs when he was born & was only 5 something lbs when he came home. Never heard of a baby NOT weighing less when they leave the hospital. Congrats again & sorry FOB is still a d*c%!


----------



## Amsan

I agree. After pains ARE the worst! This gives a whooooole new meaning to fire crotch!! :rofl: this morning really really sucks. Was up every 3 hours or so. If its not my vagina hurting its my back from the epidural. I was sweating my ass off so they brought a fan in for me, which in turn made me extremely congested. So now I'm half drugged and can't sleep. Just had the worst employee ever draw my blood. I swear she couldn't find my vein so she just stabbed and hoped for the best. I felt my whole arm twitch from it. Gah. The things we go through!


----------



## mdjoy

Omg!!! Congrats...i know this has been a rough road for you..we were both having baby daddy issues.. really hope all goes well for u and baby! enjoy your boy!


----------



## Amsan

mdjoy said:


> Omg!!! Congrats...i know this has been a rough road for you..we were both having baby daddy issues.. really hope all goes well for u and baby! enjoy your boy!

Thank you!!! He's proving to be a Douche still but the difference now is I don't.care at all lol. 

I hope things are good your way also!!!


----------



## craftymama

Congrats jocelyn and lunar!! Wowzer baby frenzy! 

Yes Amsan the weight loss is totally normal! Most if not all babies lose weight after birth. They generally just look for them to be back to birth weight by 2 weeks old. Don't worry! My daughter lost over 10% of her weight, but was over birth weight by 2 weeks old. Its amazing how quickly they put it back on! 

This baby isn't getting the memo that we're supposed to be in labor or something lol. I forced myself to dtd last night and was rewarded with some very intense contractions, which as usual fizzled out. Thinking I may force myself to endure another round this morning before the little ones are up lol. I told the ball to f-off..I refuse to touch it again till I'm in full labor in the hospital.


----------



## Amsan

craftymama said:


> Congrats jocelyn and lunar!! Wowzer baby frenzy!
> 
> Yes Amsan the weight loss is totally normal! Most if not all babies lose weight after birth. They generally just look for them to be back to birth weight by 2 weeks old. Don't worry! My daughter lost over 10% of her weight, but was over birth weight by 2 weeks old. Its amazing how quickly they put it back on!
> 
> This baby isn't getting the memo that we're supposed to be in labor or something lol. I forced myself to dtd last night and was rewarded with some very intense contractions, which as usual fizzled out. Thinking I may force myself to endure another round this morning before the little ones are up lol. I told the ball to f-off..I refuse to touch it again till I'm in full labor in the hospital.

I really really hope baby decides to come soon for you!!!!


----------



## ILoveCakee

Congrats everyone!

Major baby boom on BnB this week... now when is it my turn :baby:


----------



## AussieBub

Congratulations to all you ladies who've just had your previous bundles of joy. My SIL will be joining you all soon as well. She's being induced Wednesday at 37 weeks. I'm still a fair way off but with one health issue after another for, I'm ready for this to be over and I'm hoping it won't take too long. 

And Amsan, I really hope FOB pulls his head out of huts arse soon for at least bubbas sake. 

-AussieBub


----------



## craftymama

DTD again this morning, have had quite a bit of painful contractions but can't seem to get them to stay regular. They started out 8 min apart this morning but stopped, then I started getting very random ones. Right now, having some around 14 minutes apart. The difference now is they hurt a lot more than they have thus far. Please please please don't stop!


----------



## Wilsey

Sounding promising Aime!! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Amsan

That's kinda how mine went! They started to spread out but got even more painful. Good luck!!!


----------



## craftymama

Well..was in quite a bit of pain, contractions came down to around 6 min apart, so we went for a walk (tn ey were sticking even just walking around the house.) I had intense cramping while we walked and my stomach just stayed hard I couldn't really tell when I contracted. Lots of back pain. I suddenly had to go #2 really bad, so we came home and I did and contractions stopped again.. I am beyond frustrated. Some of the contractions were strong enough to make my hands shake a bit. Just had 2 contractions 15 min apart now, but there was a 45 min break in them.. I just don't know what my body is doing!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

craftymama said:


> Well..was in quite a bit of pain, contractions came down to around 6 min apart, so we went for a walk (tn ey were sticking even just walking around the house.) I had intense cramping while we walked and my stomach just stayed hard I couldn't really tell when I contracted. Lots of back pain. I suddenly had to go #2 really bad, so we came home and I did and contractions stopped again.. I am beyond frustrated. Some of the contractions were strong enough to make my hands shake a bit. Just had 2 contractions 15 min apart now, but there was a 45 min break in them.. I just don't know what my body is doing!

Sounds like it's practising! Hoping good things for you Aime :)


----------



## craftymama

I wish I felt like it was practice.. they are very painful, and changing my cervix so I don't understand what the deal is..


----------



## Amsan

Mine weren't consistently close together until I got to the hospital. I had some 20-40 minutes apart until I got here.


----------



## TMonster

Maybe try some RLT and/or an orgasm while you are having the contractions to help move them along a bit?


----------



## craftymama

Well, everything once again came to a halt. I almost went in, but wanted them to be closer before I did and eventually they just died off. I had them sporadically throughout the night. I need to let it go. I see the doctor Wednesday, going to talk to her about all this stop start stuff. It's real contractions, BH ones don't feel intense like that and don't get so regular. I wonder if baby could just be in a bad position..I haven't had any ultrasounds since 24 weeks, she's been going based off feeling my stomach as she always does. Something has to give. Hopefully she will just send me up to the hospital sometime this week and break my water. For now, I give up on walking, bouncing, sexing, and all that other junk lol.


----------

